# (MDPV/200 mg) Euphoria, dysphoria and incredible horniness



## neilios

Hi there, 

I wanted to post a trip report for this fairly new legal product partly as a warning to those thinking of indulging.

Moderators - I hope this is allowed - in no way am I discussing sources but I think important to warn/inform people about this product as it is a new one and starting to emerge on the market.

Firstly, I understand that everyone reacts differently to substances and in some respects I could be considered pretty reckless in this instance. However I am sure that there is a lot more room for recklessness with this one and so think it is important for people to be aware of the strength of this product (by some standards we were sensible and with less research we would have done ALOT more to start!). 
In summary the whole experience was not necessarily negative (IMO there is no such thing as a bad experience, just experience) but I could see how it could have got a great deal worse.

I have not posted this to be lectured on being irresponsible (me and my girlfriend will compartmentalise this experience to help shape our future behaviour, if anything it was needed to be frank).

Secondly, apologies if this is a little long winded – I fancy myself as a novelist (which clearly I am not), and am also at work trying to put off working.

Finally please note that doses are very rough in this report (and also I _think_ that, if this product does contain MDPV diluted with filler, then how can you even know how much MDPV you are taking? if in powder could you just be unlucky and get all the MDPV in one go? Answers on a postcard)

So, some background info etc. Am mid 20’s with a wealth of drug experience; relating to this report am fairly experienced with stimulants (cocaine, amphetamine, crystal meth etc.).

Purchased 200mg of this product “Ivory Wave” (bought from a headshop and I was hoping it would be 3-FMC/ Flephedrone which I greatly enjoy). 

My girlfriend and I had been out all day at an art exhibition with a friend and once we got home I looked up this substance on the internet. As with all these new legal highs (bath salts...) you can never really know what is in them unless an analysis has been done. However with this one there is little to no information I could find from a Google search at this stage, other than potentially it could contain MDPV. Hmmm – a little worrying for me. 

Following this I was a little bit disappointed, as was hoping it would be Fleph or Meph (which I like). SO I put it in the cupboard (well left it on the desk) with the view that I would not touch it, given I did not know what on earth was in it...... 
(OK, so that should be the end of the trip report but clearly not, otherwise the title would be a bit misleading)...........

So, fast forward, after a couple of drinks and meeting some friends at the pub we go back to theirs and embark on a little coke session. Had a real good night (Me and GF had about 0.75g of good quality coke between us and quite a few beers). Lots of good conversation etc. and had a lovely evening. Fantastico. Marvellistic.

Me and my girl rocked back home at about 4am or so, a little high and generally in good spirits. By this time we had already decided that we would try a little of this (brown) substance just to see - we are curious cats. 
You know what happens to that cat though; curiosity got the better of it, RIP.

So, from the 200mg I made a couple of tiny lines (N.B. all doses in this report are eyeballed and so I know I can’t be accurate) – they were VERY small anyhow (about 10mg?). (NOTE ALSO THAT PACKET SAID 200mg - COULD HAVE BEEN MORE OR LESS).

Did them, waited 15 – 20 minutes – nothing bad happened (and nothing good happened, perhaps a little lift). 

We are being responsible here (or are we?)....

Right, OK. Let’s make some slightly bigger ones, this time about 30-50mg (again all guesswork but they were small, compared to lines of other substances I take, I reckon 40mg, probably less). 

Hardly any sting from this.

The effects of this little line were definitely felt. A very Adrenal rush, quite clear headed at this stage. We were very talkative and the body rush was more physical IMO. 
I mean this in the sense there was a real push, fast heart rate, pumping body that I would consider not a Euphoric rush but a physical one if that makes sense. However I would still consider this ‘Euphoric’ (in the sense I felt good). We were thinking pretty fast and conversation flowed.

Also I am now feeling FUCKING horny. More so than any other drug I have ever taken (even meth!). Me and my girlfriend look up some more information on this drug on the net. I actually posted something on bluelight and dictated what I wanted to type to her which makes us both EVEN hornier... 

Now I don’t want to turn this trip report into a graphic sex novel but we were loving this stuff. My girlfriend started doing some creative writing and to cut a long story short a huge sex session ensued (which continued in various guises for the rest of the report and until we went to bed the following evening).

So why the warning at the top??!

We were both feeling REALLY good. 

Great; I chopped up some even bigger lines (this seemed like a good idea because clearly I was pretty high and feeling really good and wanted more of the same, unfortunately when charged like this you feel a little invincible). 

These were the biggest and final lines we did (I would estimate +50mg). 

So, are we still being responsible?

Note this was about 1-2 hours after the first dose and I had already had some slightly peripheral dysphoria (I thought more would just get me back to that good place).
I was also feeling a little weird already, as although was enjoying this substance I did find it very pushy and there was a massive physical load (a sicky kinda rush, you know the feeling).

Snorted this next line (well most of it)....

To get to the point ended up feeling really fucking scattered. I think I enjoyed it less than my girlfriend (perhaps I had metabolised it faster and hit my comedown first but she is also alot more experienced with stimulants in general). Note that my girlfriend was sick at some point - I have an iron stomach and generally, as a rule, never sick.

I felt majorly dysphoric. Funny how we loved the small dose but that second dose just killed it and sent us into a bad space.

We both felt like our hearts were in our mouths (not in a romantic way) and I felt more scattered than I ever have (even from crystal meth or amphetamine which leaves me really scattered!). I was really spun. My heart was racing clearly way too fast and couldn’t focus on anything. I think this was the ‘up’ of this if that makes sense – like being on an amphetamine comedown but that was the actual high itself!

So for me a dysphoric high, my girlfriend claimed she was in her element at one point but later got this same dysphoria.

So the high was just a scatter! It is a really pushy adrenal rush from this drug and I have heard people use the phrase ‘jumping out of my skin’ but never really felt like this – this is a very good analogy for how I felt. I was Mr. King of Tension, the tension lord. Felt very tripped out (not in a nice trip way just a messy horrible way).

I would like to point out that we did not really panic at any point or start thinking we better call an ambulance etc. But I noticed (later that morning/day) a red rash on both our chests and while I was high, at times I actually found it hard to catch my breath. 

I was close to being very worried (I think this wasn’t helped by the fact that I have been reading alot about 4-MMC and blue knee syndrome etc. 
recently!). 

Please note though that these physical side effects were REAL! Never have a physical problem with any other stims even at high dosages.

The night/morning/day went on and despite feeling SPUN we still had fun and continued the most amazing sex session I have ever had - it was fantastic. Even though we were scattered this was more than possible.

At points we were thinking of finishing the tiny bit left (so hard to give you guys accurate doses but this packet was labelled 200mg and there was maybe 25-50mg left?). I am very glad we didn’t and dissuaded my girlfriend from doing so (only because I had hit the comedown and felt that more would just make it worse in the long run and just put off the inevitable horrible dysphoria).

By about 4pm (we had been up all night) we were feeling majorly scattered. I would like to point out that we are both fairly experienced with stimulants (my GF ex IV amphetamine/meth user) but this stuff made us rush really hard and scattered us more than any other stimulant experience. My GF reckon this was a stronger rush (not necessarily better but more physical) and 'ping' than IV meth!

I had already called my bro at about 11am hoping they could drop off some Nitrazapam to calm me down (I had been feeling nasty and dysphoric since the second dose at circa 8/9am, first dose was at 6ish am, second dose was 8ish/9ish am). Annoyingly they couldn’t drop these round - they left me to die! 
At my worst point of panic I was thinking I really needed them - I was mega jumpy/jerky and sketchy. Mmmm.

So the sex session continued interdispersed with talk about how scattered and spun we felt! 
We also had a lot of good discussions about our relationship, how we felt and all that jazz. So in many respects the drugs affects (both good and bad) provided a good therapeutic outlet and channel to bring us closer.

So at about 4pm/5pm we decided to get our shit together, eat a little and go pick up those Nitrazpams. 
I was immensely Spun and paranoid but this was helped by a little food/fuel for my body and some orange juice.

I rarely get paranoid on drugs/drug comedowns (weed makes me paranoid hence I don’t smoke it anymore) but I really did not want to leave the house and face ‘society’/public or any mass murderers that might be waiting around the corner. I was real para and delicate!

By this time our bodies felt pretty fucked (although this is probably due to being up all night, little food and lots of sex + Ivory Wave).

We made it to the Nitrazapam though (and felt better once we got some fresh air and sunshine) and necked 12.5mg. We got home and had a good feed and began to feel alot better, the panic dissipated and I think we were just both thankful to have made it through the experience unscathed. 

To be honest I think we were still rushing a little at 8pm so about 13 hours after first dose and the Nitrazepam took the edge off. Thank fuck for jellies! I just passed out on the bed at some point and had a good nights sleep.

I woke up today feeling OK but just a little tired, my girlfriend is fine and the rashes on our chests have all but gone and we are going to have a chilled evening tonight.

In summary this was a very difficult experience. I think we were a little irresponsible to ourselves because we had already done lots of coke and had been up all night. To be honest I think if we had not re dosed we would have been fine.

The high is very physical and pushy – real adrenal and for me I could see it becoming potentially psychotic with more, and possibly very hard (to the point of being damaging perhaps) on the body. This is not psychosomatic but a real thing. You have been warned.

I don’t know if I have conveyed how dodgy and sketchy some points of this night were – we didn’t panic but were very concerned about our physical well being and we are just so glad that the adverse affects subsided. We can normally handle our drugs but this was a tough one because it was just so physical, not much you can really do to stop that apart from taking some more drugs (downers) to remedy that.

It is funny because the rush cranked down perhaps 5-8 hours from dosing and reminded me of Fear and Loathing when he talks about the ‘adrenachrome’ and how it moves down from 240 volts to 120 volts! Classic!

Please be very careful with this substance. 

The reason we thought it important to put a warning on here because we read on one forum that someone had consumed 0.75g to themselves in one night (that made us feel better about our own predicament and lowered the panicking!). Go easy.

We did get some good things from this and some bad things also and it has bought us closer together (as traumatic episodes do!). 

To me this would be used merely as a sex drug and I think that dosage is very important which seems hard to do as god knows what or how much active compound is in this.

I think that it is best to avoid re-dosing if you are ‘high’ (even if you think it is wearing off), as it will most likely last longer than you think, that was the mistake we made and deeply regretted it! Although regrets are pointless.

I am frustrated and angry at these legal high people because they do not give any real information on what is in these products – this is only based on their own greed and making more money. However the real choice does lie with us, the consumers so can't really blame anyone!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Please be careful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would not consider us lightweights but this shit is strong.

I think we are interested in trying MDPV but most likely in pure form and carefully dosed. From reading reports I think perhaps there could be some other active ingredients in this but who knows.

Thanks for reading and please please please be careful, we were lucky here in my opinion and things could have been a lot worse! Make sure if you know someone who is going to take this that you have told them to go easy!

Right, back to work 

xNx


Note that despite all the above just been on the phone to the girlfriend and thinking how that tiny bit could provide the energy for another wonderful sex ssession - now you can definitely call me irresponsible!

We will see... 

I am addicted to pleasure!


----------



## Z Y G G Y

nice trip report. Read the whole thing even thou it was long. Some reports are boring when long but not this one. Good writing.


----------



## neilios

Thanks for that - now edited for even more readability 

Just have to contact some publishers now


----------



## Sparky1986

Interesting report, thanks for sharing it!

I was given some Ivory Wave (200mg packet) to try, but after coming to the conclusion it was heavily-cut MDPV I decided to give it a miss. Seems a bit irresponsible to put such a strong stimulant on the market as a legal high (the same company also makes the new cannabanoid-laced smoking mixes).


----------



## xaenima

neilios said:


> ........I was hoping it would be 3-FMC/ Flephedrone which I greatly enjoy).


Me too!!

Awesomely long post dude. Warning heeded. I'm still gonna have to try it though. 

Thanks!


----------



## xaenima

Yep, ordered 2g of the stuff. Hopefully will come tomorrow and I'll post a report too (although probably not as lengthy as yours). 

By the way, my wife and I consumed about 4g of 4-MMC last weekend, only re-dosing once each time around 2 1/2 hours later, with a smaller amount in the re-dose. (It's good not to get greedy). No blue-knee syndrome or any other noticable side-effects.


----------



## marley

I've tried Ivory Wave a few times now. I was actually planning a thread of my own - neilios beat me to the punch.

I've done some research of the likely suspects, and I have concluded that Ivory Wave is probably Methylenedioxypyrovalerone (MDPV) cut with something inactive.

My friends and I have had quite a few decent experiences with Ivory Wave - the effects seem to fall somewhere between MDMA/MDEA and Meth. Perhaps the charginess of meth, the empathy of MDMA, and the brief dulled euphoria of MDEA. There is definately an overwhelming 'love' - I managed to connect with my girlfriend on a level like never before. It's the sort of drug that would lead you to solve issues of world peace...unfortunately, the thoughts/feelings diminish the next day.

I find accurate dosage incredibly difficult (sensitive scales are a must!!). I'm pretty satisfied around the 50-70mg mark. The drug is very moreish though and I wouldn't advise re-dosing, from experience, this leads to a very messy next few days.

For me, the comedown from a high dose (2 x 70mg - 3 hours apart) is never as 'empty' as MDMA, its more akin to the acid insomnia / fatigued feeling (almost to the point you feel as though you cannot stand). Pretty bad headache as well - I ended up eating 10mg of Oxycodone to numb the pain. I have also noted irregular chest/heart sensations the following night. Not quite palpitations or chest pains, just an odd (tight) feeling that your pushing your heart a little too hard.

I'm always sceptical about putting strange(r) chemicals into my body. Ivory Wave is quite enjoyable, but definitely for the more seasoned individuals. 

I'd feel a little better if some research was done on its potential health risks.


----------



## kateorm

I tried Ivory wave 3 days ago and I'm still feeling the effects of it now. This high is not for the faint hearted. I've experienced really bad paranoia, something that I've never had a problem with. 

Having read the other posts I now know I'm not going mad. Admittedly the actual high part was great but I'm yet to be convinced it's worth the comedown. I managed to polish off about 150mg in the night (it was a dubstep night which I was determined to see until the end) which I would not have done if I knew what I do now.


----------



## marley

To be completely honest, I'm pretty horrified the manufacturer is selling Ivory Wave as a bath salt with absolutely nothing in the way of dosage or harm minimisation information.

I think the smallest packet you can get is 200mg - I couldn't fathom what would happen to a skinny 14 year old if they consumed the entire packet trying to get 'legally high' for the first time.

As a side note, oral dosage appears to be inline with the insufflated dose. Don't feel just because it’s subtly marketed as a snuff, you can't drop a bit in a shot glass and hide the taste with something sweet. 70mg oral for 100kg guy is decent.


----------



## xaenima

marley said:


> To be completely honest, I'm pretty horrified the manufacturer is selling Ivory Wave as a bath salt with absolutely nothing in the way of dosage or harm minimisation information.


It's pretty stupid of them, isn't it? Considering a dose of MDPV is so small, careless people could get hurt. 

I got a gram last week. Took 3 wee amounts on the Saturday, about 4 & 1/2hours apart from each other and it was ok, but I could tell that doing any more than I did would be a bad idea. I slept well and felt fine the day after. Not very impressed with the stuff either too be honest. Since Sunday night, I've been having a little before night-shift, and a little more a few hours into the shift, which had been helping the time go a little quicker. I've been sleeping well too. I'll probably end up doing this until it's gone, yet avoiding it on the weekend (which will be reserved for my good friend Charge+ and maybe some mbzp/tfmpp) and I'll not be ordering any more.


----------



## neilios

Hey guys,

Hope you all good, just revisited this thread after being away from internet for a while.

Me & GF revisited the 'wave' sometime in the last few weeks. This time much less of the horniness and I ended up cleaning the bathroom for 2/3 hours! Nice. Managed 1.5 hours sleep and got to work the next day, we did a lot less though so not really comparable. 

As mentioned it is hard to work out what safe/good doses are of this as god knows how much active ingredient in this!

I still had that panicky feeling I mentioned in the last report and think this substance not for me. 

Agree that the guys producing this are being slightly irresponsible - that skinny 14 year old could end up in a bad way!

Anyways procured some MDPV recently (the white stuff) and I reckon is defo the active ingredient. MDPV gave me that same push, although the horniness wasn't there  could just be set and setting, also did the MDPV after a night out on cocaine, base, a few e's and ketamine! Urgh!


----------



## Lupus

Sounds basically like plain old dexedrine but  its just a novel chemical.

If you ever decide to try it again, dont fight the panic because it'll just make it worse. This goes for high dose stims in general.


----------



## Systemdoll

Someone on DF claim that it's *(-)-2-β-Carbomethoxy-3-β-(4-fluorophenyl)tropane (β-CFT, WIN-35,428 ) *
it's a stimulant drug used in scientific research. CFT is a phenyltropane based dopamine reuptake inhibitor and is structurally derived from cocaine. It is around 3-10x more potent than cocaine and lasts around 7 times longer based on animal studies. While the naphthalenedisulfonate salt is the most commonly used form in scientific research due to its high solubility in water, the free base and hydrochloride salts are known compounds and can also be produced. The tartrate is another salt form that is reported.

CFT was first reported alongside by Clarke and co-workers in 1973.

Legal Status
CFT has no history of abuse in humans, but according to the chemical supplier Sigma-Aldrich it is illegal in the USA (Schedule II) and Germany (Kontrollierte Droge) 1, presumably due to its similar effects to cocaine; however CFT is not specifically listed as a Schedule II drug on the DEA website 2 or on the German controlled drug schedule 3 and so it is unclear on what basis Sigma-Aldrich has derived this legal information, although provisions of the Federal Analog Act may be used by Sigma-Aldrich (and the DEA) to presume its illegality. While CFT might well be considered a controlled substance analogue in these countries there has never been any formal announcement by either the US or German government of CFT being added to the controlled substances list.
CFT might possibly also be considered a controlled substance analogue of cocaine in Canada, New Zealand and Australia, due to its related chemical structure to cocaine. According to analog law one must consider structural similarity, and CFT might well not be considered substantially similar to cocaine, having been derived by the removal of an ester linkage rather than by simply substituting extra groups onto cocaine, although a para-fluoro group has also been added to CFT. Also the intent of the user must be considered as well, so CFT would probably not be considered illegal when it is being used solely for scientific research. The relatively complex synthesis of CFT, as well as the fact that the main synthetic routes proceed via the restricted intermediate compound ecgonine, make it fairly unlikely that CFT will appear on the recreational market as a drug of abuse.

Toxicity
Sigma-Aldrich categorizes CFT as being a "very toxic" chemical and recommends the use of gloves, goggles, protective apron and respirator while handling it, and states it must only be used in a fume hood. However this description is not supported by the known toxicology of CFT based on its widespread use in animals over a 30 year period and so this extreme caution is difficult to reconcile with the chemical and pharmacological properties of the drug; this may instead reflect concerns about its abuse potential rather than actual potential to cause poisoning. The drug data sheet notes that serious side effects can occur following exposure to CFT, including CNS stimulation, dilation of eye pupils, euphoria, breathing difficulties, nervousness, restlessness, hypertension, fainting, paleness, arrhythmia, cardiac arrest, convulsions, and death. Prolonged or repeated exposure to CFT may result in habituation or addiction.
Administering 100mg/kg of CFT to rats only resulted in convulsions being reported, whereas CIT had the ability to cause death at this dose


----------



## xaenima

Pardon my ignorance Systemdoll, but what is 'DF'?


----------



## marley

Does (-)-2-β-Carbomethoxy-3-β-(4-fluorophenyl)tropane (β-CFT, WIN-35,428 ) have an 
abbreviation?


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

> This high is not for the faint hearted.



That's what it sounds like to me . . . wonder what Ur blood pressure was?



> Pardon my ignorance Systemdoll, but what is 'DF'?



DF = Drug Forum?


----------



## marley

Decided to have some more tonight....

So do we think Ivory Wave is WIN-35428?

MDPV is active at 7mg, and considered almost too intense at 14mg - if Ivory Wave is indeed MDPV, its heavily watered down.

...Could be anything I guess.


----------



## vecktor

marley said:


> Decided to have some more tonight....
> 
> So do we think Ivory Wave is WIN-35428?
> 
> MDPV is active at 7mg, and considered almost too intense at 14mg - if Ivory Wave is indeed MDPV, its heavily watered down.
> 
> ...Could be anything I guess.



very much doubt it is CFT, the material is seriously expensive and usually requires cocaine for its synthesis
MDPV on the other hand is very cheap and readily available


----------



## marley

The intensity of the effects and severity of come down seems to diminish the more you have Ivory Wave. Still rates far higher than the amphets getting around these parts at the moment.

It does seem to have an addictive quality to it. I always feel compelled to have 'just one more bump'.


----------



## mafius

I would have to agree with vecktor.

It doesnt make economic sense selling CFT at that kinda price.

Someone has to test it. If its truly CFT, I will grab them all


----------



## Sparky1986

This product certainly isn't MDPV as the duration of residual stimlulation lasted 48hours for me and similar times for others. Will see if I can the product tested.


----------



## nasir~

this is really nasty stuff. 

i did ~ 800mg in one week. everyday 50-200mg. doesn't seems much. 

i flushed the remaining 200mg down the toilet after i thought i'm going to have a heart-attack. and I'm a seasoned stim-user.

this one seems _really_ cardiotoxic. no exaggeration

stay away from that shit. seriously.


----------



## biggiro

Mmmmm....
After reading this I was very dubious about trying this Ivory wave....

However....

A guy from a festival legal highs store I'm in contact with has sent me a few bits and pieces, some red doves (Yay!! I now at least know who makes them) Some extra strength xxx diablos, some ordinary xxx diablos (more on those in another thread) and a 200mg silver pack of the ivory wave.
As said, after reading some of the scary stories on this stuff I was very leary of giving it a try, but the girlfreind and myself thought we would do so.

Girlfriend more experienced than me with snorting and has, over the last hour taken half the pack....I'm waiting to see what effect it has on her before I try the last line.

We both started with a really tiny line, eyballed but about 10 or 12mg each.

Waited 15 minutes...result?...........nothing so far, so both do about 15mg each this time, now there is roughly half the packet left.
Another 20 minutes pass....result?

Er, nothing so far...well, actully there is something....its fantastic at clearing a blocked nose!!!! Who needs vic sinex when you can have Ivory Wave!!.

Sewriously though, so far the only thing for us both is a clear nose, slightly numb and some slight stinging on taking it.
Girlfriend has now done the last line for herself, about 25mg, leaving me roughly the same amount to do.
So far for her there is still nothing, an hour and 5 minutes has now passed since we started, and about 10 minutes since Carla did her last line.

So just how long are you supposed to wait before it kicks in?????

Gonna watch the effect on Carla for another 10 minutes, and if she still seems fine then I'll finish off my last 25mg.

I hope it is ok to do a comparison report?

Before I try my last little bit, if anyone is online and reading this, would it make any difference if I dropped it under my tongue? (and yes, I know it will make my tongue numb!!)

Biggiro (and Carla)


----------



## biggiro

Arse!
Did a quick update and clicked on 'post reply' instead of 'post quick reply'...sigh.

Did my last line of ivory wave about 20 minutes ago.
Getting something out of it at last now...pretty awake, and feeling a little horny...will give that a try....If Carla not too pissed off with me tapping away on this forum!
Heart rate not yet elevated..not noticeably anyway.

Have only been sat on the bed together waiting to see what occurs, without the influence of music and whatever...both feel ok...

time to try a little music...

Will pop on some Astral projection....love them!...

Got to keep the volume down though....others live in this house with us who won't appreciate thumping goa trance at this time of night!

Then again, might just chill with some cheese......all together now, "AAAAA--GA, DO DO DO, push pineapple to the tree! ;-}
Wel you don't get cheesier than Black lace do you! lol.

Biggiro and Carla.


----------



## biggiro

Follow up report 3.

it is now 3:02am...

Still wide awake, which was very much expected of course, checked blood pressure, on the high side and elevated heart rate, not unexpected either, have also not long surfaced from a fairly frantic sex session, so even on a normal day all my readings would be elevated!!

But it is mostly because of the Ivory Wave.

How have I felt?

Um, well, pretty alert, sensible, don't feel anything bad, but also haven't felt anything particularly good either.
Certainly no euphoria...chattiness? was for a while I guess, but nothing like I get on certain pills (legal ones)
Had music playing for an hour or 2, no empathy at all, just normal enjoyment levels.

At one point about 40 minutes after the final line I think I could say I felt a bit up, body felt....can't quite think of the right word to describe it, not jittery as such, but there were a few moments when I felt something was going to happen, was sort of coming up, but it flatlined...a slight trembly feeling in parts of my body.

And much the same for Carla, she is lying by my side with her eyes closed but not asleep, I'll be joining her shortly.
Not too worried about the insomnia at the moment, I'm used to that from pills, you don't fight it, you just lie there and relax, and at the moment I'd say I'll be able to do that just fine.

dosage taken by the pair of us was 100mg each over about an hour for the girlfriend and 2 hours by me.

At the moment I can't seethe point of it, neither of us can...all it has really done, at the dosage we took, was to make us more alert and a little more chatty...oh, the sex was good though.

Signing off again...time to lie down and chill...lets see how many more hours it is going to be before I can sleep....

Biggiro


----------



## biggiro

Report No 4

Final report, it is now 9:00am and I've had a good 4 or 5 hours sleep, pulse and blood pressure both back to normal, appetite back (a shame!) and I need my breakfast!!

No noticeable comedown, no paranoia or anxiety, girlfriend still flat out asleep by my side.

Perhaps the dose taken by each of us turned out to be ok...what am I talking about, of course it was!
But in the situation of taking it at home, what we took was  not enough to give much of a high.
The first couple of lines did nothing, the final larger line gave the hint of a lift that never came to much...but I don't think I'd want to do a big enough hit to get the potential highs that have been talked about on here by others, the potential downs are too much.

The sex was quite good though! lol, and it certainly boosted alertness and so on, perhaps in a more social or party environment the amount we took would be absolutely fine, the environment giving the necessary boost needed.

Biggiro


----------



## MedicTeddy

I too was curious on this new 'bath salt' so I attempted to get a small batch into Oz.. Ivory wave appeared a couple of weeks later with a satchel of lunar wave and sextacy

In small doses (20-200mg) this stuff is OK - you'll feel good for a while maybe an hour or 2 or 3. But in larger doses like I did over NYE the comedown just isn't worth it. I started with 200mg (that's a large dose but I'm a large guy, 115kg) and I was happy, dancing away for a couple of hours. The high feels initially like coke, very puffy chested and you feel like numero uno. After about 20 mins of this it starts feeling like an MDMA comedown and thereafter T+2 hours more like a speed buzz. 

The feeling can be brought back by further bumps, which I did most of the evening and though my heart was racing (110-120bppm - I was checking this often as I herd reports of racing heart) I didn't feel 'off my face' like on a good MDMA roll but I certainly felt 'in the zone' like on speed.

At the time I thought it was fantastic and I had a great time. I felt that a comedown of MDMA style would warrant the high and was keen to do more at a later stage. In fact I declared to my GF that if summadayze was the next day that I would go to that as well and take a couple of days to recover.

I ended up doing around 600mg for the night all up and stopped taking at about 1230am. I couldn't sleep that night, didn't try taking any sleeping tabs or anything. For most of the night I was restless, towards 5-6am I got my mody to relax but my mind just wouldn't shut off no matter how hard I tried. All the next day my body felt tired and my leg muscles felt on the verge of cramping so I took some magnisium which helped a little. I tried to tire my body out by going for a swim in the morning and then ate some breakfast. Tried to go back to sleep and couldn't. In the afternoon I took 3 x herbal sleeping tabs (valerian I think it was?) and within half an hour felt the effects but still couldn't sleep. I was pretty paranoid that my behaviour was noticed by my gf's parents, I'm sure they knew why I wasn't able to sleep all night and all day but they didn't say anything. I felt very sombre and would find myself staring a lot, both at people and just at something on a wall. Often I'd be trying to get to sleep and would open my eyes and find myself just staring at the wall for a few minutes at a time before snapping myself out of it. 

A little scary.. I've never been like that on a comedown.

So I got through the whole next day. The compulsion to do more was quite strong. I felt during the high that I wanted to go all the next day and finish the amount I had left, which looking back would have been a bad mistake had I gone through with it. After a completely sleepless night I declared that the comedown just wasn't worth it, especially considering that my heart rate was back to normal and apart from feeling body tired I had no more effects (apart from the complete lack of ability to sleep!)

I ordered some of the other bath salts (Recharge) off this web site and they also arrived, but with a little customs flyer saying it had been inspected and nothing had been removed. The sample pack of lunar wave had been opened, I assume so they could test it. Looks like aussies are in luck. This is getting through customs at the moment. 

The stuff is cheap (I got mine for around 11 pound per gram and they gave one free plus a couple of 200mg samples). Looking at each and smelling them, the ivory wave was definately a much stronger smell. The recharge had the same smell but weaker. 

I looked closely and the powder is very light brown interspersed with little crystals. I took a crystal from each of the packs to try and taste it. After a few seconds my tongue went numb, so I'm not sure if this is a coke analogue from the deadening effects or whatever but it's definately legal and definitely psychoactive.

My advice:

DON'T do any more than 200mg, it will feel good and you'll feel like you can keep going but the comedown isn't worth it!
Don't give in to the urge to do more.
Respect this chem, it's still an RC and we don't know for certain what it is. 
The fact that it's sold under many product names means the sellers will just take any banned product off the market and resell it as something else, something I'm not entirely happy to see producers doing. Why not be more upfront with the psychoactive ingredient then further research can be done on its effects and if it IS harmful then it should be banned.

Sorry for the length of the post. I now have around 6 grams of the stuff so it should last me a while. GL to those that try it, and make sure you respect it. Stay safe and stay healthy.


----------



## ProducedRaw

Are you people completely fucking stupid? You're taking unknown chemicals which could potentially be toxic!


----------



## frozenorange

@ProducedRaw -

Yes, there are indeed people taking chemicals which are largely untested. In fact, it would be fair to say that there are hundreds of thousands of people stepping off the ledge into the unknown. 

However, thanks to harm reduction websites and fora such as this one, those who are taking these steps at least have an option to inform themselves about these new substances by reading  the experiences of others who have gone before them. By doing this, many a potentially dangerous or indeed fatal scenario has been avoided. 

In the absence of any sensible drug policy from our governments (or indeed research made available from the medical sector), a community within which the free exchange of information is paramount is the only place to turn to. The first-hand info which people post here is indispensable to others, especially when the effects of unknown or mislabelled drugs are in full swing and no-one knows what to do. You might not ever have cause to take an unknown substance, but for those who do, a knowledgeable reference source is essential. 

@biggiro & neilios-

Thanks for the trip report. The initial effects of Ivory Wave sound interesting, but the follow-on effects, not so much. Thus far everything I've read about MDPV/Ivory Wave has convinced me that it doesn't have the magic which I seek. Fair enough.


----------



## Razorback

Ok, I have been researching the effects of this for some time now and finally have gotten my hands on some. First I started with 20mg to try and keep straight after reading reports of newbies over doing it at 50mg. The effects came on a little like coke, Even a little numbing in the throat area(nothing like pure coke though). Hour later feeling the need to redose.
 I redose the next hour with another 20mg, This time I dont feel much different. So I take out my pipe and put 20mg on some tobacco to try and get my smoke on since this stuff seems to be impossible to vaporize(Maybe Freebase is the answer for that). It seems to work and I got a little more of a speed.
 Two hours later I take 25mg, and now my hearts beating pretty good I have the side effects from doing about a 100-150mg of some good meth, Just not the rush I would have got from 100-150mg meth. 
 Ok about 5 hours after first dose I decide to take some shots of Captain and drink about 5 beers, I get blazed up on some jwh and decide to lay down as its now midnight. Not like strong speed or a lot of coke I sleep fine and almost immediately.
 Wake up at 5am, very tired and nows the ultimate test, This time I hit up 50mg and the numbness comes for about 2-5 minutes and now I feel pretty good. Strangely enough 30 minutes later im ready to redose. 
 Now I take the rest, about 60mg. Once again I feel good like I just did a gagger of some good coke. 3 hours later I strangely feel as I need to redose? This is not what I expected after reading the reports. 
 I have a very high tolerence to meth even though I havent done it in a while, But I got no previous experience with this so I find it oddly strange my tolerence seems to be so strong for this stuff.
 Overall I report The effects are more like coke, Doesn't blast me like some good tweak though, Not at all. 
 I would like to know if anyone has any experience freebasing this stuff?


----------



## HereIam

Yep,
Ivory wave is certainly not what it used to be,
Sick as this will sound. I kind of miss it.


----------



## Choronzon333

omg.  .75 g when an effective dose is as low as 5 mg.  THat is iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinsane!! That must have been just awful!


----------



## Choronzon333

ProducedRaw said:


> Are you people completely fucking stupid? You're taking unknown chemicals which could potentially be toxic!



they aren't completely unknown.  MDPV was studied a bit by a pharmaceutical company among other drugs as a possible appetite suppressant to market as a diet aid.  It is analogous to Pyrovalerone which is very safe.  Also it doesn't have any or has very low seratonogenic action so  it wouldn't be toxic in the same way as mdma. So its not like people don't know anything at all.  It is just still relatively new in terms of human consumption and no its not FDA approved...


----------



## vecktor

Choronzon333 said:


> they aren't completely unknown.  MDPV was studied a bit by a pharmaceutical company among other drugs as a possible appetite suppressant to market as a diet aid.  It is analogous to Pyrovalerone which is very safe.  Also it doesn't have any or has very low seratonogenic action so  it wouldn't be toxic in the same way as mdma. So its not like people don't know anything at all.  It is just still relatively new in terms of human consumption and no its not FDA approved...



As well as MDPV, Ivory Wave contains another compound  from the same family and even less is known about the toxicology and possible long term effects of that material. 

This material is simply an untested Research Chemical blend masquerading as bath salts without any labeling informing  the consumer of its contents. Anyone who consumes it is being a guinea pig, like it or not by taking chemicals without even knowing what they are, or how much is present.


----------



## ebola?

> Anyone who consumes it is being a guinea pig



Indeed, and under single-blind conditions sans prior experimental data or a proper control group, no less. 

ebola


----------



## pofacedhoe

dodgy- if you want to try rc's get them from companies labelling them accurately and know the dose (i.e. dont buy cut down products with stupid brand names and do silly amounts).

i cant stress how important it is to know what you're taking, so if you have a terrible reaction you can find out what has occured with others or how people have dealt with it, and make a swift informed descision on something doctors dont yet know enough about.

for instance mdpv can cause huge paranoia while 4 methyl methcathinone can stop blood supply to the extremities- the paranoia may seem worse but vasoconstrition is a more imediate health hazzard


----------



## drug_FUCKED

> Australian Federal Police told ninemsn the drug was believed to be illegal under Australia's analogue drug laws


 LOL i found this very funny if the feds dont know who does? are the general public meant to?


----------



## muie

Problems with this one start once you begin re-dosing which is almost always the case....

In short, what always starts as a bump or two ends up in at least 1 day or 2 binge, for many that I trust and have experience with mdpv (snorted).


----------



## txern41

can anyone tell me once and for all what'in the fuck is in vanilla sky/ i ordered 200mg but am just going to take a tiny knifetip to start. a tiny knife tip  seems like a safe very small amount. if that's too much, fuck it, down the toilet it goes. does anyone agree that;s a safe dose to start with? thanks


----------



## txern41

by the way, i CANNOT redose-MEDICAL REASONS-NOT HEART RELATED. JUST A ONE TIME SHOT MAYBE 2 OR 2 TIMES A WEEK.


----------



## tikiboss

I have been buying Ivory Wave for the last few weeks
I find that the 200mg bag lasts me 2-2.5 days

1. taking small 20-40mg bumps every 4 hours or so (my just to get by bumps)

In these small amounts I can go to work and function,I can have conversations (they end up being deep due to empthay?) with my GF and she has no clue im on something
I can pretty much function as normal and nobody knows the wiser. My eyes are never saucers or dialated. so in effect im stealth

2. At night I can take a bigger bump 50-60mg (for a noticible rush)

At this amount I feel rush,  jaw tension, cokish buzz. I wouldnt want to be at work though at this level. I also feel extremely horny at this level with a need to masturbate, but as with most stims, there is no erection. on the fade of the peak (after first hour or so)  masterbation erection is possible if stimulated enough. 

never had a problem sleeping after 4 hours at this level. as long as there is no redose

Walking around the block is pleasurable at this level. or Id assume dancing, though never tried in a club setting.

After much research on many boards I would not attempted anymore (100mg or more) in one sitting. Most of what I have read seem to point that the effects are similar to the 50-60mg range with X2 or X3 the comedown, which in my opionion is not worth it

I really enjoy this salt, and buying weekly now 

I have not tried the IVORY WAVE ULTRA yet, jus the regular, my next batch have comming is ULTRA, so ill be able to see if its stronger or not...Also I bought some sister product SEXCATASY to compare to as well

Hope this helps


----------



## LysergicEpiphany

Anybody orally consumed this substance ? I have tested it on 2 occasions, once me and my friend binged on it when we were sold it as 'Monkey Dust' (we thought it was PCP !) at a rave. Half of the gram was gone over the course of roughly 2 hours, we had already had a bump 4 hours piror to buying the wrap, which I was only just coming down off! We smoked the other half of it in my bong (with no water in!). When smoked its like fucking uber-coke, but i would not suggest this route of administration, never know what it could be doing your lungs  Peace.


----------



## ddhats

tikiboss said:


> I have been buying Ivory Wave for the last few weeks
> I find that the 200mg bag lasts me 2-2.5 days
> 
> 1. taking small 20-40mg bumps every 4 hours or so (my just to get by bumps)
> 
> In these small amounts I can go to work and function,I can have conversations (they end up being deep due to empthay?) with my GF and she has no clue im on something
> I can pretty much function as normal and nobody knows the wiser. My eyes are never saucers or dialated. so in effect im stealth
> 
> 2. At night I can take a bigger bump 50-60mg (for a noticible rush)
> 
> At this amount I feel rush,  jaw tension, cokish buzz. I wouldnt want to be at work though at this level. I also feel extremely horny at this level with a need to masturbate, but as with most stims, there is no erection. on the fade of the peak (after first hour or so)  masterbation erection is possible if stimulated enough.
> 
> never had a problem sleeping after 4 hours at this level. as long as there is no redose
> 
> Walking around the block is pleasurable at this level. or Id assume dancing, though never tried in a club setting.
> 
> After much research on many boards I would not attempted anymore (100mg or more) in one sitting. Most of what I have read seem to point that the effects are similar to the 50-60mg range with X2 or X3 the comedown, which in my opionion is not worth it
> 
> I really enjoy this salt, and buying weekly now
> 
> I have not tried the IVORY WAVE ULTRA yet, jus the regular, my next batch have comming is ULTRA, so ill be able to see if its stronger or not...Also I bought some sister product SEXCATASY to compare to as well
> 
> Hope this helps




Let me know how you get on with the Ultra.  I got a 1g bag of that a couple of months ago and still probably not got through 10 per cent of it.  Far too strong for my liking.  For me, the tiniest dab results in tense body, spongy head feeling, no euphoria.  Not that pleasant but for some reason I can't bring myself to throw it out

Dread to think what would happen if someone railed a 'normal' size line with this.  Or maybe you're supposed to for proper full effect?  I'm certainly not about to try!


----------



## 3 to tea

xaenima said:


> It's pretty stupid of them, isn't it? Considering a dose of MDPV is so small, careless people could get hurt.
> 
> I got a gram last week. Took 3 wee amounts on the Saturday, about 4 & 1/2hours apart from each other and it was ok, but I could tell that doing any more than I did would be a bad idea. I slept well and felt fine the day after. Not very impressed with the stuff either too be honest. Since Sunday night, I've been having a little before night-shift, and a little more a few hours into the shift, which had been helping the time go a little quicker. I've been sleeping well too. I'll probably end up doing this until it's gone, yet avoiding it on the weekend (which will be reserved for my good friend Charge+ and maybe some mbzp/tfmpp) and I'll not be ordering any more.



I tried ReCharge+ a few times a liked it. however I recently opened a packet which I'd been saving to find that the powder had morphed into a congealed reddish substance. Any ideas on whether it's safe to mix a little in water?
Thanks


----------



## glasscityplayer

*Adhd*

This seems to make me more calm and able to concentrate than any ADHD med out there i hope they do research on mdpv cause there are so little side effects for me compared to ADHD MEDS Now i have also done 2 200mg packs in 9 hour period  and feel like this deff has useful effects for adhd and maybe bipolar they need to make these legal chemical in a PHARM drug


----------



## Znegative

My friend gave me MDPV yesterday and it turned into a nice social thing into me shooting and vaporizing it all night, just to avoid the crash, which lasts for ever! the worst is, that even strong doses of Intravenous painkillers (oxymorphone, -20 mg over the course of about 8 hours) DID ABSOLUTELY NOTHING, for the comedown!!! I cannot believe this stuff isn't everywhere on the streets, I heard a friends say it's like coke with legs, WHICH BELIEVE ME IT IS!


----------



## LysergicEpiphany

I should also add I have only trialed this chem twice, I had no significant comedown and people I was with were snorting 'K-Lines' of the same batch ! This was back when Ivory Wave first hit the RC scene [to my knowlege], although a few of my friends had a weekend on the stuff [from a different source] and it produced Amphetamine-Psychosis like symptomns whilst coming down, and an apparrant terrible crash  I must add my friends knew nothing about RC's nor there dosages, they were sold it as a Cocaine substitute so i can imagine them racking up some right rave slugs, Sigh... Peace


----------



## tuckerxxx

To be honest i think people everywhere that r taking this shit r complete fools, u talk about chest pains or muscular pains or head pains, thats nothin!!! Wot about the pain your families will feel wen ur *buried* 6 foot in the ground !!! But not jus in the morning but morning, day, and night. I think u all need to take a look at uselves n think christ i dont wana put my family through that, *b4 it rele is too late* if ya had any sense u would leave this crap where it is, *people are dying off these this cant u see that*


----------



## Vader

Can you provide a link to the source that corroborates your claim that "*people are dying off these*" please?


----------



## lynx2051

When MDPV was legal I used to buy the Ivory wave and it had quite a weak taste. But yesterday I got pure MDPV off a dealer and it tastes nothing like Ivory Wave, it gave decent effects but it tastes completely different.


----------



## DextroKay

*mpdv question for lynx2051*



lynx2051 said:


> When MDPV was legal I used to buy the Ivory wave and it had quite a weak taste. But yesterday I got pure MDPV off a dealer and it tastes nothing like Ivory Wave, it gave decent effects but it tastes completely different.



r u from ireland. i guess so since mdpv became illegal here recently.

i used to get ivory wave too.

can u tell me if u got mdpv off the internet since it was banned here.

i know u can still order im wondering would it get to u through the post
since its now illegal in ireland.

btw theres new ivory wave in dublin since the ban.
its white powder so maybe the new isnt mdpv
its in a blue packet but the label is the same.

thanks.


----------



## DextroKay

also does anyone know about the legal situation in ireland. 

its 16.7.2010

in dublin one head shop i went into the guy said the gov brought out a generic ban 2 days ago that ban all bath salts not just by substance but any new substance would be banned too

but then we went to another shop and got ivory wave bath salts.
although the guy was very paranoid and was possibly just doing on the sly.

any one know what current irish legal status is?


----------



## bubbles69

*Don't try ivory wave.... Dangerous!!!!!*

My partner and i are not exactly new to the scene and have tried a few other herbal high products on the market and never experienced or could have imagined what was about to happen to us in the next week, thats right i said week!!!

We both shared 1gram of ivory wave and very quickly the effects kicked in, at first it was intense rush and constant buzz, our hearts were racing and does give you a horny feeling, great we thought. The buzz didn't wear off and we began tripping out quite badly seeing thngs and hearing things that weren't there but still nothing major. It gets worse!!!

Neither of us were capable of sleep or even contemplating it, soon morning came around but we were still both buzzing and rushing  so intensly our heart beat hadn't calmed down and the time you expect the come down to kick in your still full awake experiencing the full effects, but by this pont it was getting too much but we couldn't stop it!

By the next day still no sleep at all the hallucinations and paranoia were so extreme that we couldn't function properly and had completely detatched ourself from what was real and what we were seeing!

I decided enough was enough and checked myself into hospital because i needed it to stop, my partner decided to stay at home and ride the storm as he put it. After being in A&E for about 4 hours my paranoia kicked back in and i discharged myself without further treatment. I had no real idea what was real and upon leaving the hospital went walk about in my local town for 48 hours. I thought everyone was against me and was talking to people who weren't there and was shouting random abuse at people who were. I made no effort to contact friends and family so they reported me missing and i was found after 48 hours sitting under the pier on the local beach dillusional. 

Again i was hospitalised and after another 2 days and constant medical supervision and lots of controlled drugs by doctors i was well enough to go home but still require further counselling!

My partner i'm afraid was even worse!!!! As he stayed at home initially his paranoia and hallucinations almost literally drove him crazy! He thought other people were in the house trying to harm him, holding conversations with invisible people and trying to glue windows and doors shut to stop people getting in. He was taking in by friends and family and taken to hospital but agagin paranoia made him discharge himself. 

Medical advice was sought from home and after 3 out of hours GP visits ambulance crews, police cars and a visit by the mental health team things were looking up!! It got so bad that the paranoia made him punch through a glass window, you serriously cannot sleep on this drug and there is no way out, it's also impossible to eat.  It even makes you turn on friends and family or people trying to help. Again it took days of drugs and expert medical care for him to return to normal.

We thought we were pretty resiliant and could handle most things but this is dangerous!!!

I recommend that no one takes this!!!

LETHAL!!!


----------



## mafius

The vendor was very kind to them. Added in more expensive cuts.


----------



## Xamkou

MDVP is still widely available in UK online but I don't understand how they're getting away with it.


----------



## junglist15

Clean_Cut said:


> ^ Doesn't sound like the sorts of things a sound minded person would do, even if they were subjected to a medium MDPV dose.
> 
> It can be used responsibly, as in the case of many people I have witnessed. Maybe your "ivory wave" was cut with something different, or stronger than it was supposed to be.
> 
> These vendors are a fucking joke.



'good' mdpv is pretty strong on it's own ime...goes really well with weed too for some reason...great synergy.


----------



## FairyCake

Are you sure this contained MDPV? I don't know much about it but according to wikipedia, MDPV is illegal in the uk.


----------



## judgefooky

hey guys am new here but notnew to th 'legal scen' u know police withnorthing better to do than hound me... so hound me im goin for a bath and wter my plants u know..,. anyway long story short i used to get diablos n exotics the big supository lookin ones not the crappy lil red ones that do nothing *cough* thats why theyre sold as legal pills not plant food lol or were anyway.. anyway i digress.... on a recent visitto a new head shop i found i saw a product id not come across befor   ^ ^ ^    Ivory Wave now my mate being a bath saltspalnt food virign i thought id see what he thought after having a sly convo with the guy in the shop about how in no way shape or fordid i want the crap ones i was used to exlotis dialos n doves n i wanted same or stronger lets face it you dont have crap afer good do you... unless u wanna pull back a bitbut thats different...  anywayi digress... again.... the guy lets call him  peterpan showed me a shiny red ziplock bag with 3 circular labels on them 100% uk legal 100%lidocaine free and blue lable same size saying1000mcg concentrated sample size  the name   Ivory Wave. now beingthat iv not heard of this type before much to peterpans surprise he assured me by what i was saying this is what i was looking for...  aleit ad have rather had a decent pill than a funny sellin powder but hey am opento suggestions and he did know his stuff ( was droppin the odd sort of direction in convo and he'd follow he wasnt just trying to fob me off with shite...  so i tok him up and purchased 1000mcg for $3(  that should be pounds not dollars my keyboard set up wrong    ) so off i go back to ma friends wait for him to get back n share ma lil surprise with him he get back we stick fifa on an start chattin away blisfully un awrae that weve done3 or 4reasonable small lines an are actually high a kites talkin absolubt crapabout anything and everythin (u know how it is guys )  anywuy bearing in mind he finishedwork at 5 i had 1 cheeky line about 3 ishbut that when i  say cheeky from iv learnt was too cheeky though nowhere near big enough  now we looks at the clocks u know that moment in the night n somone goes jesus its 6 o clock , heads spin n no-one believs anyone w look inside the packetn weve hardly made a dent (weighed at 600ish roughly i only had g weights not mcg you know but fairly accurate for what we wanted anyhow.,.we look at each other then ourselves n realise we are beyond out of it!!  now bearing in mind my friend lets call hi charlie brown!!  has work at 7 panic sets in well sort of i felt kida bad cps ad got em but a wasnt expectin this eh....  so CB goes to work n hats off to him he done his work n com back no way ad have been doin that!!!   coms back n finishes thew pack with me... (id left it for the day i was ouuta it    so within 24 -30 hours weve done around half a gram each well.... i was awake from getting up friday n goin toget em getttin on em properly at half5 6 ish  to pretty sunday night now the thins is fight sleep where as charlie brown is the opposite n a dint wanna iuntervene cos its his 1st timn all thart with a countr available sub.   any way he gets up around  3 hrs later (it felt like 5 mins or so to me but it was 3 hrs )    came in looked at me andhis face said it all   "what have you done to me" now my intention was to show him something similay to the plant feeds ior the bath salts that were banned just before xmas an a think peterpan thought it was just me n no newbies (to that sort of thin n e how)  anyway CB  was comin down forabout 2 days and still gettin dizziness and bad eyes for nearly a week today is thursday n he was fine by wednesday lunch still ahas the odd side effect but bearable....   anyways i decided to go n se peter pan again beacuse although i know i got what i asked for i also know he would sell the same packet to mymate ifd he'd asked n he wouldt knowto take it easyu to start./....   n my waythere CB spoke to a mate ofhis that said Ivory was hospitaising in thesouth of england and scotland 9-10 each in the last wek now i tried to assure CB that these pplk ahd most likely been mixing these products with alcohol /other drugs u know not only that alot of them wee no disrespect to anyone 16-17-18 - 19but begs the qestion were some of em were gettin emany way i digress yes agian!!... CBs friend told him it contained  MDPV now although i had little experience in this iknew whatit was an a bit about it  also that as   fairy cake above me says is uk illegal....   so off to see peter pan not to have a pop butto warn him he may have bad (in the eyes of the law)(  when i asked him if he new whatthey were before i couldsay anymore he went 'i aint mdpv thy used to be but its diferent now alot srongerand itusedto come in ablue pack'??  now  like i sad at the top 
(yes hours ago im sory av done a gram of it myself since lasrt night got a line or 2 left n peterpan gace me a pack of 4 ofhis better Legal Highs (the onesi find offensive to substances but assured me i would probably get something off so i took em( ill let u know tomorrow what i make ofthem i dont really wanna risk em with this cos a tell you what iv scared myself twice today with thisone bag   this morning i racked up 2 sensible line not too big not too small with the intention of 1 b4 and 1 after mhy showr  wellold habits die hard ant tottally by accid3ent did em both one up eah side (instantly i thought  F**K now iv taken too manydiablos before an i try not to let myself panic and just ride it out carefully  calmly cos ya can make yourself worse eh...,. so i carrid on as norm got in the shower after brewing a cuppa  tea then go sitin frontroom sort ma head out abit nhead home CBlives there its his local headshop believe it or not mines in SEL  all i know is  i acme round about3 hours after i went to get in the shower sittin starkbollock nakedwith my sweatstuckto my knees....all icantell ya... now im normallyprettygood ntrynot to letthathappen a;though ido like to pushthe envelope im notbein big headed but ilike a larger dose anywaynow heres me thinkin this time iv got the gramfor myself CB dintwant any work all week u know fair playi respect good on him........so im assumin if wegot a  g between 2 of us in 2 days thats a quarter of a g each night few hours wahere he was at work where i left it....got back to y humble abode today n  weighed it!! i opend this bag although buying it friday not till this week dint start it till yester day night Wednesday  weighed at his this mornig weighedaround the 70 mark after my little mylitle 'accident' (which by the way was pure accident!) so iv since got on a 22 ninute ferry had a line in the toilet..a  was in there any wayi get sea sick specially feelin f***ed like that!!  got to the harbour train station had another and one when a was bout an hour from home prob the size of the other 2 put to get her...  her comes the second time ive scared myself today, i put it on the pans now mine are no more special or worse than charlie browns we got em same time....  the powder in the bag let alone out dint even weigh  190 that meanss after my 'incident' this morning  iv doe around half a g which dosent sound much buti urge anyone tryin this particularone i have come across to tak caution please the reasonthe other 190 is still sitting on the table in frontof e iv been getting palpattions n that they gone now so give it an hour or so n ill be pkaying agen (may have a quick cheeky one tho) see what it does its agood way of testing i find cos ur not buying it as a high you dont  know what to take you know its not like the packs come with  dont get me wrong i like it and am told this particular red version is not mdpv it very simmilar but in peter pans words sent him off to never nevr land now whenevr iv used that term av meant sleep  not comatosin on the sofa wakin 3 hours later  no ano what he meant lol

basically if its not mdpv it is something similar but alot stronger as mdpv was to the older gererations of products and if it is there are still head shops out there telling ppl its legal when their not whether thyve bought stock from untraceablesource or what    alll am sayin guys is be carful and rremember   your here for a good time not a long time its just better if that good time goes on forever 

any way guys am babblin a obviously nuted atm speak to u all soon hopefully n ill post a pic of the pack am gettin        as soon as can sort one gimme an hour two n ill report on these legal pills later dont get too excited though is got a stated dose on the lol  take 2 at a time do not exceeod stated dose!!   bollocks a wanna feel summit!!



wow sorry 3 quick appolgies  1. bad spelling
                                               2.dodgy space button on my wifes keyboard       
                                               3. am fecked on the very thing am talkin aboutgiving mixed signals on it but then thats because am not 100% sure  only had half a g with a mate previously an cant coment what i will say is when i poppd in to say goodbye  today on my way to the ferry (after telling me earlier in the week he would be happy to mail order itto me bout100 miles) that it was his last9packs and was looking for anew alternative now jump to conclusions asw you may and probably will i dis mine wereeither it is illegaland contains some form of MDPV or the amount of younger ppl taking it is getting to him  although i asked him to save me a pack he ummed and arrrd said really he just wanted to get rid ofem but he put it under the till for me so who knows....   hopefully one day ill have my chemistry degree n ill be able to tell u all whaT a puttin emm    :D   well those of you tthat pose no dangertomy liberty if i was a chemist anyhow lol   cyasoon peeeps


----------



## judgefooky

OMG  i dint realise it was that big sorry 
see am more smashed than a think.... n ano am pretty high

--------------------------------------:D--------------------------


----------



## judgefooky

mafius said:


> The vendor was very kind to them. Added in more expensive cuts.



stronger aint always more expensive though   i used to be able to get 4 of the crapy lil red diablos or exotics for th same price as 5 of the huge supository size things for feedin plan lets just say my vegetation nevr went hungry !!!


----------



## judgefooky

by the way the colour n texture is an of white almost brown powder but has darker lumps in it is by no means consistent all the way through a just crush it all up the same an after tellin ma mate to careful then him bein the one that dont want it again n me bein the one thatf'd up twice in a day am thinkin its summit that affects your short term mem mayb poss bit addictive always seen to wana hit another one straight away some tiomes do by accident...


something else i just noticed on the pack   manufactured in the USA for collectors international  not quite sure how that would enter the country legally though?  or is that possible?


----------



## judgefooky

bubbles69 said:


> My partner and i are not exactly new to the scene and have tried a few other herbal high products on the market and never experienced or could have imagined what was about to happen to us in the next week, thats right i said week!!!
> 
> We both shared 1gram of ivory wave and very quickly the effects kicked in, at first it was intense rush and constant buzz, our hearts were racing and does give you a horny feeling, great we thought. The buzz didn't wear off and we began tripping out quite badly seeing thngs and hearing things that weren't there but still nothing major. It gets worse!!!
> 
> Neither of us were capable of sleep or even contemplating it, soon morning came around but we were still both buzzing and rushing  so intensly our heart beat hadn't calmed down and the time you expect the come down to kick in your still full awake experiencing the full effects, but by this pont it was getting too much but we couldn't stop it!
> 
> By the next day still no sleep at all the hallucinations and paranoia were so extreme that we couldn't function properly and had completely detatched ourself from what was real and what we were seeing!
> 
> I decided enough was enough and checked myself into hospital because i needed it to stop, my partner decided to stay at home and ride the storm as he put it. After being in A&E for about 4 hours my paranoia kicked back in and i discharged myself without further treatment. I had no real idea what was real and upon leaving the hospital went walk about in my local town for 48 hours. I thought everyone was against me and was talking to people who weren't there and was shouting random abuse at people who were. I made no effort to contact friends and family so they reported me missing and i was found after 48 hours sitting under the pier on the local beach dillusional.
> 
> Again i was hospitalised and after another 2 days and constant medical supervision and lots of controlled drugs by doctors i was well enough to go home but still require further counselling!
> 
> My partner i'm afraid was even worse!!!! As he stayed at home initially his paranoia and hallucinations almost literally drove him crazy! He thought other people were in the house trying to harm him, holding conversations with invisible people and trying to glue windows and doors shut to stop people getting in. He was taking in by friends and family and taken to hospital but agagin paranoia made him discharge himself.
> 
> Medical advice was sought from home and after 3 out of hours GP visits ambulance crews, police cars and a visit by the mental health team things were looking up!! It got so bad that the paranoia made him punch through a glass window, you serriously cannot sleep on this drug and there is no way out, it's also impossible to eat.  It even makes you turn on friends and family or people trying to help. Again it took days of drugs and expert medical care for him to return to normal.
> 
> We thought we were pretty resiliant and could handle most things but this is dangerous!!!
> 
> I recommend that no one takes this!!!
> 
> LETHAL!!!







this one ive been getting is very very very trippy and there have been reports of 22 hospitalised in the uk this year (mainly west lothian sctland) and a few in the south 5 or 6..which when someone that isnt nessecarily in the -Illegall drug scee thinks is really bad whn you look at figures for controlled drugs though it soon shows a difefrnt story eh


----------



## judgefooky

OK dint think there was anything else left to go on this feed but its 3/4 day later and the come down has hit me like a bitch,


I'v been pretty mush fine since ad to be fair its not a dirty ill downer but i feel like i could sleep for a month  strange because, i stood up about ten minutes ago let out a cough an a just got a whiff of that unmistakeable foul smellin IW n then it felt like id just banged up 20 temazepam!!


ohwell at least a defo know it sover by tomorrow!!  8(8(8(


----------



## Fresco

Some English dude jumped off a cliff on this stuff: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3098829/Legal-high-dad-dies-in-300ft-fall.html

Others have been rushed to emergency wards.  
Be careful people, its not worth losing your life over a (or any) drug


----------



## judgefooky

*Stay away*****ivory wave***** stay away*



Fresco said:


> Some English dude jumped off a cliff on this stuff: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3098829/Legal-high-dad-dies-in-300ft-fall.html
> 
> Others have been rushed to emergency wards.
> Be careful people, its not worth losing your life over a (or any) drug



Do you know what buddy i couldnt agree more and i have spent all day on facebook my space msn the phone and every other medium i could think of trying to tell people not to touch this shit,   i have quite a high drug tolerance in my opinion and it fucked me up (still affecting my eyes and my sleep  now)
god knows what its doing to these poor kids 


STAY AWAY FROM IVORY WAVE!!!


----------



## neilios

Note that the original TR was on the same branded product but by all accounts the active ingredients have changed (a number of times)-  the original was just MDPV & Pentylone(?), god knows what this new stuff is, wouldn't touch with a 1000 mile barge pole


----------



## judgefooky

original quote by neilios	


> Note that the original TR was on the same branded product but by all accounts the active ingredients have changed (a number of times)- the original was just MDPV & Pentylone(?), god knows what this new stuff is, wouldn't touch with a 1000 mile barge pole




totally, thing is i always research a legal high before trying it, admittedly i only looked at the one review but the review has never been so mis-informing before so ive only ever had to look at one but its safe to say a wont be buying any more still got blurry eyes n a dodgy sleep pattern and its nearly a week on without none....

im just lucky im not one of the unfortunate ones that it messed up (done a good enough job of that myself over the years)(may be the only reason this shit didn't kill me), i just hope anyone out there that is going to try it regardless of the reporting takes it easy like i did hey may not be so 'lucky'


----------



## junglist15

I am done with this shit! feel like shit a half a week after using..people can tell im on something cause my eyes are wide and bugged. No more for me.


----------



## Fresco

junglist15 said:


> I am done with this shit! feel like shit a half a week after using..people can tell im on something cause my eyes are wide and bugged. No more for me.


I hope govts everywhere pass laws against this shit, cause more people are gonna die or get hurt


----------



## fastandbulbous

tuckerxxx said:


> To be honest i think people everywhere that r taking this shit r complete fools, u talk about chest pains or muscular pains or head pains, thats nothin!!! Wot about the pain your families will feel wen ur *buried* 6 foot in the ground !!! But not jus in the morning but morning, day, and night. I think u all need to take a look at uselves n think christ i dont wana put my family through that, *b4 it rele is too late* if ya had any sense u would leave this crap where it is, *people are dying off these this cant u see that*



If you're talking about MDPV I think you'll find that attributing deaths directly to it is a fallacy. It is extrodinarily benign physically as far as stimulants go (it was chosen because of all the pyrovalerone derivatives, it had the lowest toxicity, lower even than pyrovalerone & it's seen as been pretty safe). OK people may do stupid things under the influence, but then again people are prone to being psychologically flakey, esp drug users. People do all sorts of stupid shite when drunk, having sex etc, so it's hardly a cause to demonize it

PS if you want to be taken seriously, use language correctly as your post doesn't exactly scream rational informed person


----------



## Vashti

I agree with every word posted above by Bubbles69.


While I am not a user myself (anymore...used to dabble a bit thirty years ago) I found this site looking for information on Ivory Wave after it 'nearly' (we are still not sure) permanently disabled my 20 year old son.

He and I have a fairly good relationship - can talk about anything. I know he takes the occasional spliff - he always maintained he was happy with being stoned and mellow and didn't want to try stimulants. However, he met somone at a festival recently who suggested they get together to try the 'new' Mcat when they got home to his flat. They now think they got Ivory Wave - a yellowish brown substance not unlike yellow granulated demerarra sugar. They used about 6grams from Friday to Monday (both students.) No real alcohol involved with it - I found a couple of opened, half full cans in the flat later, no empties. Initially, my son says he felt ok...no real effect, although the mate was violently sick a few times and stopped taking it. Just curled up in a duvet and stared at the wall. Meanwhile my son was wide awake, manic and starting on the most hellish, cyclic trip of his own. He is a big lad - over six foot and sixteen stone, but he is a lightweight when it comes to trips, having only ever had weed. He doesn't know what day the phychosis started but he remembers every single second of it in amazing clarity . He spent hours hallucinating that people were camping in his front garden, there were men with weapons at every window, just staring at him and not moving for hours. Finally he went outside and kicked fu*ck out of 'them' ninja style all over the garden to the surprise of the neighbours who had had enough of the odd activity going on all weekend. Meanwhile, when he came back inside he found dead people/zombies/ standing in his front room and he panicked. His nose was full of seriously bloody snot and mucus which he was blowing on his tee shirt, and arming himself with a kitchen knife left his flat to go on a walkabout at 7am in a city centre which just coming to life. When the police finally managed to persuade him to come out from under the bushes, he did go with them to hospital where was was kept in for observation for 48 hours. He had not eaten, drank anything, or been able to pee for three days and his kidneys were begining to complain a little. As soon as he was in unfamiliar surroundings he seemed to be ok and stopped hallucinating. He was given diazepam, but when it wore off the hallucinations and paranoid delusions started again worse than before. ONE WEEK later he was still delusional and having auditory hallucinations. He told me he wanted to die, he felt his brain was vibrating and shaking, like it had been permanently changed. Psyche doctors would not look at him in hospital, as this is a recreational legal substance and he was not intentionally self harming. One month on and although this is a cliche, he really is a shadow of his former self. My clever, funny son is terrified of the dark, can't be on his own and is utterly depressed at the start of his third year at Manchester Uni.

Steer clear.


----------



## deano88

Vashti said:


> >>Originally Posted by bubbles69  View Post
> My partner and i are not exactly new to the scene and have tried a few other herbal high products on the market and never experienced or could have imagined what was about to happen to us in the next week, thats right i said week!!!
> 
> We both shared 1gram of ivory wave and very quickly the effects kicked in, at first it was intense rush and constant buzz, our hearts were racing and does give you a horny feeling, great we thought. The buzz didn't wear off and we began tripping out quite badly seeing thngs and hearing things that weren't there but still nothing major. It gets worse!!!
> 
> Neither of us were capable of sleep or even contemplating it, soon morning came around but we were still both buzzing and rushing so intensly our heart beat hadn't calmed down and the time you expect the come down to kick in your still full awake experiencing the full effects, but by this pont it was getting too much but we couldn't stop it!
> 
> By the next day still no sleep at all the hallucinations and paranoia were so extreme that we couldn't function properly and had completely detatched ourself from what was real and what we were seeing!
> 
> I decided enough was enough and checked myself into hospital because i needed it to stop, my partner decided to stay at home and ride the storm as he put it. After being in A&E for about 4 hours my paranoia kicked back in and i discharged myself without further treatment. I had no real idea what was real and upon leaving the hospital went walk about in my local town for 48 hours. I thought everyone was against me and was talking to people who weren't there and was shouting random abuse at people who were. I made no effort to contact friends and family so they reported me missing and i was found after 48 hours sitting under the pier on the local beach dillusional.
> 
> Again i was hospitalised and after another 2 days and constant medical supervision and lots of controlled drugs by doctors i was well enough to go home but still require further counselling!
> 
> My partner i'm afraid was even worse!!!! As he stayed at home initially his paranoia and hallucinations almost literally drove him crazy! He thought other people were in the house trying to harm him, holding conversations with invisible people and trying to glue windows and doors shut to stop people getting in. He was taking in by friends and family and taken to hospital but agagin paranoia made him discharge himself.
> 
> Medical advice was sought from home and after 3 out of hours GP visits ambulance crews, police cars and a visit by the mental health team things were looking up!! It got so bad that the paranoia made him punch through a glass window, you serriously cannot sleep on this drug and there is no way out, it's also impossible to eat. It even makes you turn on friends and family or people trying to help. Again it took days of drugs and expert medical care for him to return to normal.
> 
> We thought we were pretty resiliant and could handle most things but this is dangerous!!!
> 
> I recommend that no one takes this!!!
> 
> LETHAL!<<
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with every word.
> 
> 
> While I am not a user myself (anymore...used to dabble a bit thirty years ago) I found this site looking for information on Ivory Wave after it 'nearly' (we are still not sure) permanently disabled my 20 year old son.
> 
> He and I have a fairly good relationship - can talk about anything.   I know he takes the occasional spliff - he always maintained he was happy with being stoned and mellow and didn't want to try stimulants.   However, he met somone at a festival recently who suggested they get together to try the 'new' Mcat when they got home to his flat.  They now think they got Ivory Wave - a yellowish brown substance not unlike yellow granulated demerarra sugar.  They used about 6grams from Friday to Monday (both students.) No real alcohol involved with it - I found a couple of opened, half full cans in the flat later, no empties.   Initially, my son says he felt ok...no real effect, although the mate was violently sick a few times and stopped taking it.  Just curled up in a duvet and stared at the wall.  Meanwhile my son was wide awake, manic and starting on the most hellish, cyclic trip of his own.  He is a big lad - over six foot and sixteen stone, but he is a lightweight when it comes to trips, having only ever had weed.  He doesn't know what day the phychosis started but he remembers every single second of it in amazing clarity .  He spent hours hallucinating that people were camping in his front garden, there were men with weapons at every window, just staring at him and not moving for hours.    Finally  he went outside and kicked fu*ck out of 'them' ninja style all over the garden to the surprise of the neighbours who had had enough of the odd activity going on all weekend.    Meanwhile, when he came back inside he found dead people/zombies/ standing in his front room and he panicked.    His nose was full of seriously bloody snot and mucus which he was blowing on his tee shirt,  and arming himself with a kitchen knife left his flat to go on a walkabout at 7am in a city centre which just coming to life.   When the police finally managed to persuade him to come out from under the bushes, he did go with them to hospital where was was kept in for observation for 48 hours.   He had not eaten, drank anything, or been able to pee for three days and his kidneys were begining to complain a little.  As soon as he was in unfamiliar surroundings he seemed to be ok and stopped hallucinating.  He was given diazepam, but when it wore off  the hallucinations and paranoid delusions started again worse than before. ONE WEEK later he was still delusional and having auditory hallucinations.  He told me he wanted to die, he felt his brain was vibrating and shaking,  like it had been permanently changed.  Psyche doctors would  not look at him in hospital, as this is a recreational legal substance and he was not intentionally self harming. One month on and although this is a cliche, he really is a shadow of his former self.  My clever, funny son is terrified of the dark, can't be on his own and is utterly depressed at the start of his third year at Manchester Uni.
> 
> Steer clear.



thats sad hope your son gets better. i'm i occasional weekend socail drug user but never go overboard i always know my limits but this ivory wave sounds lethel i tried quite a few rc's but much prefer illegal ones exept for amt which is awsome but i have never heard of this ivory wave until recently and never want to try it either as i'm hearing nothing but bad stories about it.

whoever makes this stuff should be shot doesn't sound like fun at all what the fuck are these people thinking?


----------



## dogdice

*My thinking exactly.*



marley said:


> I've tried Ivory Wave a few times now. I was actually planning a thread of my own - neilios beat me to the punch.
> 
> I've done some research of the likely suspects, and I have concluded that Ivory Wave is probably Methylenedioxypyrovalerone (MDPV) cut with something inactive.
> 
> My friends and I have had quite a few decent experiences with Ivory Wave - the effects seem to fall somewhere between MDMA/MDEA and Meth. Perhaps the charginess of meth, the empathy of MDMA, and the brief dulled euphoria of MDEA. There is definately an overwhelming 'love' - I managed to connect with my girlfriend on a level like never before. It's the sort of drug that would lead you to solve issues of world peace...unfortunately, the thoughts/feelings diminish the next day.
> 
> I find accurate dosage incredibly difficult (sensitive scales are a must!!). I'm pretty satisfied around the 50-70mg mark. The drug is very moreish though and I wouldn't advise re-dosing, from experience, this leads to a very messy next few days.
> 
> For me, the comedown from a high dose (2 x 70mg - 3 hours apart) is never as 'empty' as MDMA, its more akin to the acid insomnia / fatigued feeling (almost to the point you feel as though you cannot stand). Pretty bad headache as well - I ended up eating 10mg of Oxycodone to numb the pain. I have also noted irregular chest/heart sensations the following night. Not quite palpitations or chest pains, just an odd (tight) feeling that your pushing your heart a little too hard.
> 
> I'm always sceptical about putting strange(r) chemicals into my body. Ivory Wave is quite enjoyable, but definitely for the more seasoned individuals.
> 
> I'd feel a little better if some research was done on its potential health risks.



For seasoned drug fiends only. I read some of the reports on this thread and they were truly frightening. My first LSD trip was quite difficult, back in 1977, but after that I have to say that my only problem with these 'legal highs' is that young kids might not know the strength of them if all they know is booze and weed. 
Being awake for 60 or 70 hours is not to be recommended for young people whose brains aren't equipped for it.


----------



## Vader

Being awake for 60 or 70 hours is not be recommended for anyone.


----------



## chronic bubonic

From the Uk newspaper - the Guardian


The mother of a chef whose body was found off the Isle of Wight has claimed that the drug sold under the brand name Ivory Wave as a "legal high" may have contributed to his death.
The warning came a week after doctors in Cumbria expressed concerns over the substance following a spate of Ivory Wave-related admissions.
The body of 24-year-old Michael Bishton was found by a fisherman off Whitecliff Bay, near Bembridge, Isle of Wight, on Saturday.
His mother, Tami, has said that he took the drug in the days before his death and had suffered paranoid hallucinations.
The drug, which is sold legally for about £15 a packet, is advertised as relaxing bath salts, in order to bypass the UK's food and drug regulations. Similar steps were taken by online vendors of the drugmephedrone, who sold it as plant food.
St George's Hospital University, in London, analysed a product branded as Ivory Wave in 2009, and found it to contain MDPV, a powerful stimulant, and lidocaine, a numbing agent, possibly included in the product to imitate the effects of cocaine.
However, without tests of the batch alleged to have been taken by Bishton, the true contents of the product currently sold as Ivory Wave remain unknown.
MDPV was made illegal in the UK along with mephedrone and other chemicals which share the same basic structure. It is active at extremely low doses – as low as 5mg, as compared to around 100mg for other, similar stimulants – meaning users can inadvertently take huge overdoses, leading to psychosis and delusions.
Since the mephedrone ban in April, many online drug vendors or their suppliers have been repackaging and rebranding illegal drugs and selling them as new, legal products.
It also emerged today that six people thought to have taken Ivory Wave were admitted to hospital in Cumbria last week.
Many of those taken to West Cumberland hospital in Whitehaven were suffering with extreme agitation and visual and auditory hallucinations, according to North Cumbria University Hospitals NHS Trust.
Some patients were admitted to the critical care unit and placed under cardiac monitoring for up to 12 hours, and in one case, it took four porters to restrain a young woman believed to have taken the drug.
Dr Kate Wilmer, a consultant cardiologist at the hospital, said the symptoms displayed were "much worse" than the effects of the banned drug mephedrone, which was sold as "plant food".
"People are coming into the hospital in an extremely agitated state with acute paranoid psychosis," she said.
"If you try to give them anything to help them, they are convinced you are trying to harm them so we have had to completely knock out two or three of them in order to treat them."
Wilmer said that all those treated had experienced very fast heart rates, psychosis and agitation.
"I have never seen anything like it, it is really awful," she said, adding that the drug's effects were worse than mephedrone.
She added the initial symptoms shown could be the "tip of the iceberg" and that worse effects could be yet to come.
"What we don't know is whether this could cause long-term psychiatric problems for these people," she said.
Dr John Ramsey, a toxicologist and director of the Tictac Communications drugs database at St George's medical school in London, said it was impossible to know what chemicals were now in Ivory Wave.
"It's an unknown danger because we don't know what's in them," he said. "It's extremely difficult to what the risks are when the compounds change."
Without a proper chemical analysis, he added, it was hard to gauge whether the so-called legal highs were legal or safe.
"The pharmaceutical industry tests compounds to make sure they are safe, but these are not tested so we don't know whether they are safe."
Given that no one knows what such substances contain, he added, "the only safe option is to avoid drugs and legal highs altogether".
No similar cases had been reported at West Cumberland hospital before last week and none have so far been seen at Cumberland infirmary in Carlisle.
Last Wednesday, police seized "numerous" substances including Ivory Wave when they raided four addresses in Whitehaven and Workington. Two Whitehaven men, aged 55 and 29, were arrested on suspicion of supplying class B drugs and then bailed as tests were carried out on the substances.
Mephedrone, was banned in April after it was linked to the deaths of two teenagers. However, toxicology reports later showed that the pair had not taken the drug.


----------



## antispam246

Hi, I found this forum after frantically searching for any info on the legal high "Ivory Wave". Someone I'm close to took this 3-4 days ago. It was a 200mg red foil packet. From what we can work out they purchased 1000mg between 2 people over the course of 2 days, more specifically, he took 8 lines over 3 days, not sure what that equates to as far as what he personally took. 

Bottom line is, he's been really bad and we're getting worried. We took him into hospital 2 days ago, they didn't administer him with anything, no drip, they put him on an ecg, tooks blood and urine samples. His bmp was at 150 for about 2 hours at this point. He was getting all the symptoms mentioned in this thread. He left the hospital with no actual treatment as, well, needless to say, there's none right now. This was 2 days ago and although he's calmed down alot, he's still highly eratic and complains of bizarre symptoms, mostly physial although his mental attitude is certainly not normal but it is coherent.

He hasn't slept in almost 72 hours now and this is our major concern. My definitive reason for coming here and posting is to merely ask? (and yet I know no one is really qualified to answer, but as no one has answers, i feel the best advicei s from people who've taken it), Can we give him something to help him sleep? and if so what?

I think if we can get him to rest he'll feel better for it. The physical pains he complains of which leave him constantly moving about and erratic combined with the other effects of the drugs are leaving him constantly restless.

The OP mentioned they took a sleeping drug to take the edge off and seemed to implied it worked. Obviously there's the concern of mixing otehr drugs with unknown substances but I'd like to hear any further input on anyone who has taken sleeping pills or something as such to help them sleep and if it's had a positive effect?

The article posted just prior mt this post from the guardian suggest that some of those who were administered to NHS hospital we're "knocked out". I'm assuming they gave them something to help them sleep, but there's no official statement anyway no this, i can't find any more info, except here really. 

So I'd really appreciate any input on what we can do to help him sleep, what others here have done, especialyl as far a taking sleeping pills or solutions. Even if it's something like night nurse, would it help?


----------



## Vashti

I have no medical knowledge, please bear this in mind if taking my advice.

As I mentioned in an earlier post my son took this and was without sleep for days. He was given diazepam in the hospital to sedate him  - which did not immediately make him sleep, just brought him 'down' slightly and made him less anxious.  However, when it was all out of his system  he did nothing BUT sleep. 

I asked the doctor what I could give him if he was agitated at home, and he told me that over the counter Nytol would help.  In the even I did not give him anything because he eventually became subdued naturally and slept, even if he was still not himself for a long time (delusional, paranoid and anxious for a long time after.)     

However - if your friend is still in this state some time after taking the drug, I would be be inclined to take him back to hospital or at least to his GP.

Edit:  Because they know so little about this drug - I would telephone NHS 24 or a GP to check it IS ok to give your friend Nytol or similar.  You just never know how he will react - this drug is in a class of it's own it seems.


----------



## Vashti

This woman took Ivory Wave to lose weight (my son didnt eat for days, said food tasted of nothing and had no appetite)  and ended up getting addicted before it killed her. 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1306877/Legal-high-bath-salts-Ivory-Wave-kill-bride.html


----------



## antispam246

Vashti said:


> I have no medical knowledge, please bear this in mind if taking my advice.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post my son took this and was without sleep for days. He was given diazepam in the hospital to sedate him  - which did not immediately make him sleep, just brought him 'down' slightly and made him less anxious.  However, when it was all out of his system  he did nothing BUT sleep.
> 
> I asked the doctor what I could give him if he was agitated at home, and he told me that over the counter Nytol would help.  In the even I did not give him anything because he eventually became subdued naturally and slept, even if he was still not himself for a long time (delusional, paranoid and anxious for a long time after.)
> 
> However - if your friend is still in this state some time after taking the drug, I would be be inclined to take him back to hospital or at least to his GP.
> 
> Edit:  Because they know so little about this drug - I would telephone NHS 24 or a GP to check it IS ok to give your friend Nytol or similar.  You just never know how he will react - this drug is in a class of it's own it seems.



If you don't mind me asking how long was he like this? How long did it take for effects to wear off and how long to fade altogether? His biggest complaint is how fast his heart is racing. It's now near 7 days and we asked him how he felt compared to day one. Although we expected him to say much better, he said he felt as bad as he did on day 1. This is realyl odd from a watching perspective as on day one he seemed a million times worse, he seems alot calmer now and did sleep somewhat last night but he thinks he's no better.


----------



## Vashti

antispam246 said:


> If you don't mind me asking how long was he like this? How long did it take for effects to wear off and how long to fade altogether? His biggest complaint is how fast his heart is racing. It's now near 7 days and we asked him how he felt compared to day one. Although we expected him to say much better, he said he felt as bad as he did on day 1. This is realyl odd from a watching perspective as on day one he seemed a million times worse, he seems alot calmer now and did sleep somewhat last night but he thinks he's no better.




Hey - I hope your mate is ok and starting to feel better.

My son was completely high/tripping psychotic for about 72 hours from the first line.  (Although he did O/D on the stuff...took two or three more lines because he was feeling nothing ...then it kicked in big time and the 'fun' began)    It took about a week to get it out of his system, and  two weeks for my son to appear to be normal although I have to say he is definitely more paranoid and anxious than he ever was before.  He lives alone, and has had to come home to us because he just cannot be on his own in the flat all this time on.  So, I think sometimes after an episode like this it is possible to be left really anxious when your heart isn't really racing.  Can you take his pulse?  Look on the internet how to take a wrist pulse accurately.  Anything from 60 up to 95bpm is classed in the normal range. 

I don't want to scare you but some of these drugs can be cardio toxic, and affect the heart rhythm permanently.   If he* is* having arrythmia or rhythm disturbance, you should really get him seen by medical staff asap.


----------



## antispam246

Thanks again. He was complaining alot the other day so I took his pulse when he seemed to be at his worse. For awhile it was at 120bpm, after I spoke to him for abit tried to help him relax it dropped to about 80bpm. He seems ok'ish but is constantly complaining and struggling with the symptoms. Going to take him to docs today. I read elsewhere that Lorazepam was taken by one user and this helped him with all symptoms.


----------



## Danny Dooberstein

antispam246 said:


> . I read elsewhere that Lorazepam was taken by one user and this helped him with all symptoms.



That is correct - Lorazepam and Diazepam are the best antidotes to MDPV /Ivory Wave so make sure you have some handy before trying them and the fake benzo fury.


----------



## Vader

GBL was my saviour when I went overboard with MDPV. If you drink enough G, you WILL fall asleep.


----------



## mike1963

*here's the truth on ivory*

i have tried it twice, first time one half gram, made me feel great, heartbeat was lifted, loss of appetite and in no way was i going to get it up. i'm not sure where these other guys are coming from. yes, i felt horny but in no way could i perform. it appears safe to me. second time a whole gram, same thing, felt great even though i was drinking it was a different feel of happiness. not in anyway paranoid or anything else just happy a little jittery and content. the only draw back i see it is addicting i wanted more. oh, and i forgot it makes you grind your teeth. now, i'm not talking about ivory wave i'm talking about ivory fresh, it is all white in color no brown at all. if this stuff is legal watch out everyone who likes this kind fo buzz will be spending a fortune to get it. i never felt like i couldn't handle anything, just happy, coherent and wide awake. i'm just being honest how i felt, of course there will be people that can't handle it, maybe they are doing to much at once. i am a little worried because i like it so much, i have never been into coke or meth. it seems ivory fresh is very clean, i know all the caffiene has been taken out.


----------



## junglist15

^ gram and half gram doses?!? really lol


----------



## mike1963

mike1963 said:


> i have tried it twice, first time one half gram, made me feel great, heartbeat was lifted, loss of appetite and in no way was i going to get it up. i'm not sure where these other guys are coming from. yes, i felt horny but in no way could i perform. it appears safe to me. second time a whole gram, same thing, felt great even though i was drinking it was a different feel of happiness. not in anyway paranoid or anything else just happy a little jittery and content. the only draw back i see it is addicting i wanted more. oh, and i forgot it makes you grind your teeth. now, i'm not talking about ivory wave i'm talking about ivory fresh, it is all white in color no brown at all. if this stuff is legal watch out everyone who likes this kind fo buzz will be spending a fortune to get it. i never felt like i couldn't handle anything, just happy, coherent and wide awake. i'm just being honest how i felt, of course there will be people that can't handle it, maybe they are doing to much at once. i am a little worried because i like it so much, i have never been into coke or meth. it seems ivory fresh is very clean, i know all the caffiene has been taken out.



i'm in the usa and i said it wasn't ivory wave it is ivory fresh it is much cleaner and much weaker, not sure what is in it. dude, i have no reason to lie. first time half a gram, 3 days later i did a gram that lasted 10 hours, ivory fresh is not ivory wave. ivory fresh is sold in quarter, half and whole grams here, it is not that strong but addicting. i would never try ivory wave after what i have read on here.


----------



## SBUGG

Stay away....it's just not worth it me and a friend were in fl. On vacation the night before last and got a bag of "fake coke" dont even ask me what i was thinking...ive done a virety of drugs...not an attic def. Not new to them. We almost had 1 gram and we split the bag i just knew it was too good to be true we snorted it no burn no taste no drip about 15 minutes later we started to feel it slowly....we did a bunch of tiny baby bumps til about 4pm yesterday we had a great time it was extremely clean and i didnt have the feeling to keep wanting more although we kept doing more once again it was so clean we were in deep conversation all night went to the pool at 8 am stayed in the sun and water til about 5 still no sign of any type of crash at this time i was starting to really wonder what this was and why i had never heard of it...the package just said blue feathers bath salt (which it was white) anyway over all i will neverrrrrrr do it again here it is 2 days later and i still havent went to sleep fk this i love a good high but the comedown is not worth it one bit i just knew it was too good to be true. Its crazy because this drug should have warnings especially for people who arent experienced...this really worries me. Its extremely easy to get. I will never ever ever do this again....and ive never said this about any drug. This feeling isnt worth it im about to take a few xanax befor i go nuts....this is disgusting worse than any acid...or extacy comedown even crack....this just isnt for me!!


----------



## SBUGG

*bad trip*

okay so a little while later and 8 xanax later im feeling so much better!!! but NEVER AGAIN!! THIS SHOULDNT BE SOLD IN GAS STATIONS THIS IS SOME CRUCIAL STUFF!!! BE CAREFUL GUYS!! leaving to bring my baby bro to school!!! thanks for the info guys!!!


----------



## SBUGG

Danny Dooberstein said:


> That is correct - Lorazepam and Diazepam are the best antidotes to MDPV /Ivory Wave so make sure you have some handy before trying them and the fake benzo fury.



thanks luckily i had a few xanax on hand and i feel so much better compared to 30 mins ago....


----------



## laxbum21

*LOL. let my hardcore friends try and i love watching them come down.*



nasir~ said:


> this is really nasty stuff.
> 
> i did ~ 800mg in one week. everyday 50-200mg. doesn't seems much.
> 
> i flushed the remaining 200mg down the toilet after i thought i'm going to have a heart-attack. and I'm a seasoned stim-user.
> 
> this one seems _really_ cardiotoxic. no exaggeration
> 
> stay away from that shit. seriously.



I own a store in Vegas that sells Ivory Wave in the 200mg and 500 mg packages. I have noticed that if i let anyone try it that has never had a drug before. I will let them try 2 key bumps and thats it. for the entire night. Some of my most seasoned friends will talk nonstop for 6 hours making even themselves insane. But I have also noticed that if one is to take the wave after midnight, its just a bad trip all the way around. I have been taking Ivory Wave and now have gotten my hands into some pure mpdv and its a tan color. But I have been able to stay up for 9 days straight, with a couple 30min naps laid out in there somewhere. but I have been able to take up to 3 grams of Ivory wave in a day before. On that note, most of what i said made no sense. Just wanted to give people an idea that its somewhat difficult to overdose. Just remember the Ivory makes you paranoid at high amounts. I remember thinking i took too much and was gonna die. i didnt even have an increased heart rate. but thats why i dont smoke bud anymore either. makes me too paranoid. ivory is my mpdv and mdma are my favorite chems.


----------



## Fresco

Meow meow has killed another young person:  http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3157941/Downing-pint-of-vodka-kills-lad.html


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Riiiight. Even though the headline says *Downing Pint Of Vodka In Four Seconds Kills Lad* and they go on to say *Tragically the amount of alcohol he had consumed in such a short space of time meant he slipped into unconsciousness, suffered acute alcohol poisoning, and was found dead just hours later.*, they mention *Since the tragedy the "legal high" has been banned.*

What the fuck? Meanwhile, vodka remains 100% legal. Nice to know America isn't the only country with its head up its ass when it comes to misdirecting blame. How that article can be published and not publicly ridiculed is beyond me.


----------



## Idiot Stick

mike1963 said:


> i have tried it twice, first time one half gram, made me feel great, heartbeat was lifted, loss of appetite and in no way was i going to get it up. i'm not sure where these other guys are coming from. yes, i felt horny but in no way could i perform. it appears safe to me. second time a whole gram, same thing, felt great even though i was drinking it was a different feel of happiness. not in anyway paranoid or anything else just happy a little jittery and content. the only draw back i see it is addicting i wanted more. oh, and i forgot it makes you grind your teeth. now, i'm not talking about ivory wave i'm talking about ivory fresh, it is all white in color no brown at all. if this stuff is legal watch out everyone who likes this kind fo buzz will be spending a fortune to get it. i never felt like i couldn't handle anything, just happy, coherent and wide awake. i'm just being honest how i felt, of course there will be people that can't handle it, maybe they are doing to much at once. i am a little worried because i like it so much, i have never been into coke or meth. it seems ivory fresh is very clean, i know all the caffiene has been taken out.



Just tried it for the first time today and completely agree and had the same experience as you did. Pretty much as expected, little rush and a numbing sensation in my nasal, not much of a drip or anything.  Did what I would consider a normal sized 3 inch avg line.    Pure white powder in a little container labeled Ivory Wave. I thought it was supposed to be real smooth, but instantly it reminded me of railing crank/meth and brought a tear to my eye!  hahah, had to laugh at myself. I can definitely tell how much to dose now and maybe for a a few minutes I was scattered so, I can only imagine how horrible an OD would be. 

I mean come on people, the 20yr old moron who took 6 grams over the weekend, obviously that dude is going to be spun out of his mind! The poor father seems surprised almost which blows my mind when people are surprised of the side effects and hallucinations after being up for days and days with no food or sleep. You don't have to take any drugs to see and hear things after a week of not sleeping and eating!!! 

The facts - we don't know what's in it. There's no consistent formula so you can't be sure of purity so just take it slow...this is a freaking RC for crying out loud! Not the smartest thing in the world to put in your nose...but i'll try anything once. In moderation, IMO, this stuff is sweet.

EDIT - should say the line mentioned above was my starting dose and within an hour It really had worn off. I knew better than to over do it after my experiment with Salvia...LOL.


----------



## FUSIONZ

*"Bolivian Bath Salts"*

*Bolivian Bath Salts.  That's what they are selling it as in the USA.  It is being sold as MDPV at least that's what the vendor plainly told me.  If you go on to the EBAY USA site this guy even has the balls to sell it there.  Anyway,  I bought a 500mg bag of this garbage (I am a curious experimenter),  and researched it to be active at 5mg.  So I measured out the tiniest of lines and waited about 30 minutes.  Nothing to note,  about a slight elevation in mood.  Maybe like a strong cup of coffee.  So I rail out a line 3 times the size and, nothing.  So being a moron as I sometimes am with drugs that aren't seeming to work,  I broke out the aluminum foil and started to chase the "bolivian dragon".  NOW this shits working,  big time.  I am high as fuck.  Pretty much higher than I have ever been when smoking some good meth.  And jittery as FUCK.  I just keep dumping pile after pile of the powder into newer and newer "aluminum foil bowls"  pretty soon I am so high I am missing the foil as I try to put it in..... Then my wife comes home and the garage door opener starts to  open the door.  I (being a crackhead) am in the garage and it's filled with fucking MDPV smoke.  "FUCK" I tell myself,  I am really fucking high and she is going to smell this shit.  I run upstairs befor she sees me.  I am paranoid more than I have ever been on any fucking drug ever ... And I have done them all ,  except for maybe the likes of DMT....(just too fucking scared to try that shit)  Anyway,  I go upstairs and am in the bathroom,  SMOKING MORE OF THIS SHIT..... what the fuck am I doing I think to myself.  She yells upstairs, "I think something is burning like rubber on the car or something,  It smells really bad.  So I am like shit and I turn the fan on and jump in the shower.  I have smoked 250mg's or so of this shit in less than an hour.  I am so jittery I cannot make out complete sentences.  And the scary fucking part is I am getting text messages on my phone,  AND I CANNOT FUCKING READ THEM.... my vision is FUCKED...... I, in my head think,  "I just did an unknown RC and it is causing me to go fucking blind,  I just blinded myself."  I feel like I want to cry.  I get out of the shower and tell my wife I don't feel well and climb into the spare bedroom bed.  I tell her I don't want dinner and am going to try and sleep.  YEAH RIGHT..... fucking voices in my head paranoid delusions about shit that isn't happening.  This is going on until next morning,  I haven't slept at all.  My wife leaves for work,  I own my own business and just stay home all goddamn day hoping this shit wears off and my vision goes back to normal.. I don't eat anything at ALL... I don't want to do anything AT ALL... No video games, no TV NOTHING ... it's like being trapped in your own body with voices coming at you from all angles,  and you can do nothing at all about it.  I think about calling an ambulance Multiple times, but don't.  My wife comes home from work and I try to talk to her ........ It's pretty much a shitshow.... she asks me why I haven't responded to her text messages all day..... what am I going to tell her... I CANT FUCKING SEE STRAIGHT.... I've fucking blinded myself with this drugsssss... AHHHHHHH..... I don't sleep at all again that night ....NEXT DAY same thing.. That night I drink two bottles of nyquil and 4 tylenol PM's and finally fall asleep... I haven't slept in over 3 days and haven't seen straight enough to read a text message either.... The next day I can finally see again and my heart has finally stopped pounding out of my chest.  I lived.  THANK FUCKING GOD.... it feels like a 3 day salvia trip from fucking hell (if you have tripped on salvia then you know how fucking horrific that might be for three fucking days.)  
               HOW THE FUCK DO THEY SELL THIS SHIT ON EBAY STAY THE FUCK AWAYYY*


----------



## SubutexMan

*This shit is a horror story wraped in a near death experince wraped in a month a pain and a year of lock down in a mental hospital stay away from it or risk ur mind and death *


----------



## c3nuke

Low doses of stimulants make me feel good and horny, but high doses always makes me jittery and full of anxiety... Once you notice yourself feeling good just stop, anything more will just kill the buzz.


----------



## Idiot Stick

FUSIONZ said:


> *Bolivian Bath Salts.  That's what they are selling it as in the USA.  It is being sold as MDPV at least that's what the vendor plainly told me.  If you go on to the EBAY USA site this guy even has the balls to sell it there.  Anyway,  I bought a 500mg bag of this garbage (I am a curious experimenter),  and researched it to be active at 5mg.  So I measured out the tiniest of lines and waited about 30 minutes.  Nothing to note,  about a slight elevation in mood.  Maybe like a strong cup of coffee.  So I rail out a line 3 times the size and, nothing.  So being a moron as I sometimes am with drugs that aren't seeming to work,  I broke out the aluminum foil and started to chase the "bolivian dragon".  NOW this shits working,  big time.  I am high as fuck.  Pretty much higher than I have ever been when smoking some good meth.  And jittery as FUCK.  I just keep dumping pile after pile of the powder into newer and newer "aluminum foil bowls"  pretty soon I am so high I am missing the foil as I try to put it in..... Then my wife comes home and the garage door opener starts to  open the door.  I (being a crackhead) am in the garage and it's filled with fucking MDPV smoke.  "FUCK" I tell myself,  I am really fucking high and she is going to smell this shit.  I run upstairs befor she sees me.  I am paranoid more than I have ever been on any fucking drug ever ... And I have done them all ,  except for maybe the likes of DMT....(just too fucking scared to try that shit)  Anyway,  I go upstairs and am in the bathroom,  SMOKING MORE OF THIS SHIT..... what the fuck am I doing I think to myself.  She yells upstairs, "I think something is burning like rubber on the car or something,  It smells really bad.  So I am like shit and I turn the fan on and jump in the shower.  I have smoked 250mg's or so of this shit in less than an hour.  I am so jittery I cannot make out complete sentences.  And the scary fucking part is I am getting text messages on my phone,  AND I CANNOT FUCKING READ THEM.... my vision is FUCKED...... I, in my head think,  "I just did an unknown RC and it is causing me to go fucking blind,  I just blinded myself."  I feel like I want to cry.  I get out of the shower and tell my wife I don't feel well and climb into the spare bedroom bed.  I tell her I don't want dinner and am going to try and sleep.  YEAH RIGHT..... fucking voices in my head paranoid delusions about shit that isn't happening.  This is going on until next morning,  I haven't slept at all.  My wife leaves for work,  I own my own business and just stay home all goddamn day hoping this shit wears off and my vision goes back to normal.. I don't eat anything at ALL... I don't want to do anything AT ALL... No video games, no TV NOTHING ... it's like being trapped in your own body with voices coming at you from all angles,  and you can do nothing at all about it.  I think about calling an ambulance Multiple times, but don't.  My wife comes home from work and I try to talk to her ........ It's pretty much a shitshow.... she asks me why I haven't responded to her text messages all day..... what am I going to tell her... I CANT FUCKING SEE STRAIGHT.... I've fucking blinded myself with this drugsssss... AHHHHHHH..... I don't sleep at all again that night ....NEXT DAY same thing.. That night I drink two bottles of nyquil and 4 tylenol PM's and finally fall asleep... I haven't slept in over 3 days and haven't seen straight enough to read a text message either.... The next day I can finally see again and my heart has finally stopped pounding out of my chest.  I lived.  THANK FUCKING GOD.... it feels like a 3 day salvia trip from fucking hell (if you have tripped on salvia then you know how fucking horrific that might be for three fucking days.)
> HOW THE FUCK DO THEY SELL THIS SHIT ON EBAY STAY THE FUCK AWAYYY*



Settle down there tweak. I'm sorry you went through that, that sounds like hell. So you have Bolivian Bath Salts and you smoked the entire bag... How about telling us where you are located? Are you located in the UK? You mention the "US Ebay Site" is why i ask and there seems to be an obvious difference in the Ivory Wake, that I got here in the US and enjoyed and what's being sold in the UK.

The first time I tried salvia i took 1 huge rip and wasn't expecting to trip so I had a real bad trip for a few minutes and i'll never do that shit again. So I can understand why you recommend people never to try it. But I just did a big fat line of Ivory Wake and feel great. But then again, I use in moderation and you obviously lack self control. I hope you never try heroin...


----------



## FUSIONZ

*Keep that attitude of of this forum. Next time you will receive an infraction. *


----------



## Idiot Stick

Yerg said:


> That's funny, I feel the same way about people dumb enough to take mystery drugs marketed as bath salts.



Yah, you are absolutely right. I'm not proud.



*You are not allowed to ask any questions regarding sources. Read the guidelines.*

Trip reports guidelines


----------



## Vader

> Yah, you are absolutely right. I'm not proud.


I'm not right, my point was that, as a fairly hardcore drug user, FUSIONZ's post stank of hypocrisy.


----------



## Fresco

2 more dead people from meow-meow. This time 2 American teenagers: http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/local&id=7713942






Its not worth dying over guys, avoid this stuff like the plague


----------



## Vader

> Raleigh Police spokesperson Jim Sughrue said autopsy results weren't back yet


Jump the gun much? As far as I'm aware there hasn't been a single fatality that can be directly attributed to mephedrone.


----------



## FUSIONZ

*okay, sorry i called you an asshole*

Anyway.
     I regard Heroin in a class by itself.  I mean really what other drug can take a seemingly normal person and turn them into a whore, in every sense of the word.  REALLY, who knows wtf is in these bath salts.  I was merely stating that Bolivian Bath Salts are garbage, don't get you high, and lastly make you feel like shit.  Just my opinion.  I don't need someone jumping down my throat about it.


----------



## Fresco

Yerg said:


> Jump the gun much?


A little perhaps.  But if cops find 2 seemingly healthy young guys dead and an opened package of bath "salts" lying beside them,  they can pretty much put 2 and 2 together dont you think??


----------



## Vader

> I mean really what other drug can take a seemingly normal person and turn them into a whore, in every sense of the word.


Crack, meth, alcohol...



> But if cops find 2 seemingly healthy young guys dead and an opened package of bath "salts" lying beside them, they can pretty much put 2 and 2 together dont you think??


In the same way that the cops attributed the death of the guy in the article you linked to earlier in this thread to mephedrone despite the fact he downed a pint of vodka? Dubious.


----------



## FUSIONZ

*ok*



Yerg said:


> Crack, meth, alcohol




Yerg, you are correct those substances can do the same

But,  would you agree that Heroin trumps them all in the fiending/  I will kill for another hit range.  Then again, meth and crack are pretty warming.


----------



## Fresco

FUSIONZ said:


> Yerg, you are correct those substances can do the same
> 
> But,  would you agree that Heroin trumps them all in the fiending/  I will kill for another hit range.  Then again, meth and crack are pretty warming.


Cocaine trumps them all IMO.  Women will whore themselves out for that stuff on a grand scale.  
You look all the strippers, prostitutes and trophy wives, most of them have one thing in common,   many of them are coke addicts


----------



## Sir Foxx

FUSIONZ said:


> *Bolivian Bath Salts.  That's what they are selling it as in the USA.  It is being sold as MDPV at least that's what the vendor plainly told me.  If you go on to the EBAY USA site this guy even has the balls to sell it there.  Anyway,  I bought a 500mg bag of this garbage (I am a curious experimenter),  and researched it to be active at 5mg.  So I measured out the tiniest of lines and waited about 30 minutes.  Nothing to note,  about a slight elevation in mood.  Maybe like a strong cup of coffee.  So I rail out a line 3 times the size and, nothing.  So being a moron as I sometimes am with drugs that aren't seeming to work,  I broke out the aluminum foil and started to chase the "bolivian dragon".  NOW this shits working,  big time.  I am high as fuck.  Pretty much higher than I have ever been when smoking some good meth.  And jittery as FUCK.  I just keep dumping pile after pile of the powder into newer and newer "aluminum foil bowls"  pretty soon I am so high I am missing the foil as I try to put it in..... Then my wife comes home and the garage door opener starts to  open the door.  I (being a crackhead) am in the garage and it's filled with fucking MDPV smoke.  "FUCK" I tell myself,  I am really fucking high and she is going to smell this shit.  I run upstairs befor she sees me.  I am paranoid more than I have ever been on any fucking drug ever ... And I have done them all ,  except for maybe the likes of DMT....(just too fucking scared to try that shit)  Anyway,  I go upstairs and am in the bathroom,  SMOKING MORE OF THIS SHIT..... what the fuck am I doing I think to myself.  She yells upstairs, "I think something is burning like rubber on the car or something,  It smells really bad.  So I am like shit and I turn the fan on and jump in the shower.  I have smoked 250mg's or so of this shit in less than an hour.  I am so jittery I cannot make out complete sentences.  And the scary fucking part is I am getting text messages on my phone,  AND I CANNOT FUCKING READ THEM.... my vision is FUCKED...... I, in my head think,  "I just did an unknown RC and it is causing me to go fucking blind,  I just blinded myself."  I feel like I want to cry.  I get out of the shower and tell my wife I don't feel well and climb into the spare bedroom bed.  I tell her I don't want dinner and am going to try and sleep.  YEAH RIGHT..... fucking voices in my head paranoid delusions about shit that isn't happening.  This is going on until next morning,  I haven't slept at all.  My wife leaves for work,  I own my own business and just stay home all goddamn day hoping this shit wears off and my vision goes back to normal.. I don't eat anything at ALL... I don't want to do anything AT ALL... No video games, no TV NOTHING ... it's like being trapped in your own body with voices coming at you from all angles,  and you can do nothing at all about it.  I think about calling an ambulance Multiple times, but don't.  My wife comes home from work and I try to talk to her ........ It's pretty much a shitshow.... she asks me why I haven't responded to her text messages all day..... what am I going to tell her... I CANT FUCKING SEE STRAIGHT.... I've fucking blinded myself with this drugsssss... AHHHHHHH..... I don't sleep at all again that night ....NEXT DAY same thing.. That night I drink two bottles of nyquil and 4 tylenol PM's and finally fall asleep... I haven't slept in over 3 days and haven't seen straight enough to read a text message either.... The next day I can finally see again and my heart has finally stopped pounding out of my chest.  I lived.  THANK FUCKING GOD.... it feels like a 3 day salvia trip from fucking hell (if you have tripped on salvia then you know how fucking horrific that might be for three fucking days.)
> HOW THE FUCK DO THEY SELL THIS SHIT ON EBAY STAY THE FUCK AWAYYY*



The problem lies in you.  You either didn't do proper research before using or you just ignored what you read.  Either way everything that happened was/is your fault and not the substance you ingested.  Look in the mirror, learn from your mistakes, and be much, much smarter next time you ever try to alter your own biochemistry.


----------



## fatjesus

*Ivory Wave Use*

what i have learned from using ivory wave (in no specific order):

1. do NOT mix with alcohol!!!
2. can feel effects almost immediately.
3. mixes well with codeine, caffeine, marijuana, synthetic cannabinoids, cigarettes.
4. effects feel similar to concerta, lasting for about 3-5 hrs before i feel like im crashing.
5. the crash feeling can last for hours, and the feeling is very prevalent. feels terrible.
6. its fun.
7. makes my chest, upper back, and shoulders tighten (muscles).
8. costs way too much
9. great for studying.
10. has very little burn, if any.
11. does NOT make me sexually aroused.
12. increases heart rate
13. causes nervousness


its worth a try..


----------



## intheb0x

anyone else still using this stuff?

thinking about trying it, the ivory stuff is the best to try?

thanks

will use in moderation, start out little, let it set in.. otherwise playing with fire like above lol


----------



## ektamine

intheb0x said:


> anyone else still using this stuff?
> 
> thinking about trying it, the ivory stuff is the best to try?
> 
> thanks
> 
> will use in moderation, start out little, let it set in.. otherwise playing with fire like above lol



Yes, I think plenty of us are still using. The PV has quite a grasp. I would recommend staying away from "Ivory Wave" and all that shite if you can, there are PLENTY of suppliers across the 'net willing to ship you relatively pure MDPV for the same - or less - price.

Please be careful with this one. We all _told_ ourselves we would be using this one in moderation, not many prevailed. Proceed with caution.


----------



## Desert-Mirage

the recomemded dose of that drug is half the size of your pinkie nail...not your entire hand...


but sadly people must learn the hard way


----------



## ektamine

Desert-Mirage said:


> the recomemded dose of that drug is half the size of your pinkie nail...not your entire hand...
> 
> 
> but sadly people must learn the hard way



Even so, this is _still_ very unsafe advice!

I'd be willing to guess that I could get upwards of 50mg into a pile that is less than half the size of my pinkie nail. Possible much more. 
Load that up into a syringe / lightbulb and you can expect to be in for quite a ride


----------



## saryss024

I would like to post a trip report on this stuff. 
This started about a month ago.
Im a seasoned drug user and ill give a brief history. 
When I was 15 years old i was in a sexual relationship with my younger brother's 26 year old nanny. She was a junkie and by the time I was 16 years old I was shooting close to a gram of dope a day. When I was 17 I started IVing Meth, and at 20 I had a 1000mg oxycodone (IV), Ketamine (IM) and 1g Meth (IV) a day. NOT EXAGGERATED. I am 6 feet 1 inch tall and went into rehab at 20 years old weighing 112 pounds. 

Ive been out of rehab for about 6 months and heard about this "bath salt," tried some, it didnt do anything so I let it be. 

A friend of a friend called one day saying that he had some "research chemicals" that he was giving samples of. We ended up getting these and they included Methylone as well as MDPV.

I enjoyed all of it especially the MDPV so we went and got more. This went on for 3 nights. I ended up staying up late and it felt great. Eventually the guy ran out. About 3 days later I stopped at my local head shop and saw that they had a different bath salt called "Ivory Wave" so i figured I would try it since Ive tried all of the others. 

The Wave on the first day was great. I work in a call center and it was very stimulating (I would compare it to some high grade meth or some other potent stimulant), made me feel very friendly and compelled to help the customers at all costs. I did about 200mg that day and was fine besides the fact that I didnt go to sleep that night ( I stay up late anyways). 
On the way to work the next day I purchased another 200mg pack. Same deal at work, but I was starting to feel paranoid, and my call times started getting pretty long ( my average is about 4 minutes and it had become between 7-8 so it was noticable that something was wrong). I didnt sleep again that night. I was starting to get more paranoid and felt compelled to clean. I cleaned my apartment and took about 3 showers that night. 
Same thing the next day. Bought a 200mg pack and went to work. That night after work I showered 3 times and shaved. At this point I felt compelled to pop my few pimples. I stayed in front of the mirror for about 4 hours. The next day my face was red and swollen, but for some reason I couldnt stop picking at my face. 
Four days no sleep. I go to the head shop and buy 2 200mg packs.Im starting to see tracers and webs, and I am super paranoid. I ended up calling into work and sat in my bed picking my face which at this point looks like I have been mauled by a large animal all day. 
Now it gets interesting. 5 days no sleep and I have to go home to Louisiana for a christmas party with my family.  I buy 5 more packs to make it through the weekend and told the head shop[ manager to ban me for a month so that i do not continue to buy the Ivory Wave.Im hallucinating bad and hearing noises non stop. I was ready to make the drive around 8pm but sat in front of the mirror picking at my face until midnight. When I finally left I was tripping so hard and it was so late that all i could do was pray that nothing bad would happen and try to dismiss the paranoia. WELL I get pulled over by DEA, and found out that I had been on 24 hour drug surveillance about a year ago. WOW. He let me go and I spent the weekend in my parents bathroom doing wave and picking my face, tripping balls. 

I ended up making it through the weekend thanks to a bottle full of percocet but my advice is to not touch this stuff. I felt like i was strung out on crack. I heard the stuff was MDPV based but am not sure. I thought for sure I would at least end up in the hospital that weekend but made it out okay. 

Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## ektamine

saryss024 said:


> When I finally left I was tripping so hard and it was so late that all i could do was pray that nothing bad would happen and try to dismiss the paranoia. *WELL I get pulled over by DEA, and found out that I had been on 24 hour drug surveillance about a year ago. WOW. He let me go* and I spent the weekend in my parents bathroom doing wave and picking my face, tripping balls.
> 
> Any questions, feel free to ask.



Do you still believe this? I wasn't there, so I obviously can't say whether this did or did not happen, but having loads of experience with paranoia, psychosis, and delusions brought on by MDPV, I think its safe to say this was a delusion. I don't believe there is such thing as 24 Hour Drug Surveillance that the DEA decides to place on ordinary substance _consumers_. That type of thing is usually more reserved for drug kingpins / smuggling rings / that type of thing. Ya know?

But never-the-less, great story, valuable word of warning, and I'm glad you made it out alright to tell us about it!

:D


----------



## biggie2011

Dread to think what would happen if someone railed a 'normal' size line with this.  Or maybe you're supposed to for proper full effect?  I'm certainly not about to try![/QUOTE]

me and two of my friends had done this..we did 750mg each to star with in one line.. after dosing already of upwards of 1g between 3 of us....i wasnt expecting this at all...usually..stimulants do not have this effect on me.... however i suggest people being careful...as suggested above..i have been up all night..not even thought about sleeping... mild psycotic side effects... still got a slight gurn and heart beat is still extreemly higher than normal.... someone had to test it in a large dose to ensure the chemical is safe...not dead yet (thank god) will keep posted about long term side effects if it has any..... forgot to mention that it was lunar wave


----------



## drib

*Ivory wave*

My dealer "The fucker" sold me 4g of this stuff instead of mkat and me n my mate sniffed 2 gram each in bout 15 hours. u do not fuckin know wt hell i have just been through! took me 5 days to cum round and i even went into hospital and had to be put on a drip. thought it had fucked my head up big time. stay away frm this shit if u knw wts gd 4 ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeksis

I picked up some Posh Pure Euphoria at my local headshop, because I wanted to try this before I went and spent a couple hundred on 10 grams I have found on many different online R/C shops. I ordered 500mg (1/2G) for 32.55 with tax..so about what I would pay for some 50/50 Cocaine. I know to take just small bumps due to it being possibly 98% or higher (like what is advertised on the online vendors) but I imagine this was MDPV purely mixed with a little bit of Lidocaine or possibly cut 80/20 90/10 with some Lactose Powder (Baby Formula)..which I cut about 250mg into some Similac Advanced (same thing I cut my Cocaine with...for myself) because I figured I would get carried away with doing a bump every hour or so. This stuff was really good for the price, like I said it was actually almost 600mg in it and I cut 250mg to 500mg to increase my yeild and shit. 

Well on to the report. I was never really interested in Mephedrone (Which is still uncscheduled in the U.S. and MDPV is as well. Which is why I'm trying to buy up all the shit I can before it's Emergency Scheduled in my state ( or the whole U.S.) like JWH-018 products. Which is odd because now they are back with spices sold as potpourri. JWH-018 can't be sold anymore can it, as I believe it's a Schedule I just like Marijuana, and other non-harful drugs lol) I'm really rambling, but I had NONE and I mean Not One side effect from doing almost the entire 500mg of it. I have a little that's cut 20-25% ( yeah went overboard on that cut) and like 20mg of some pure that I gave to my old lady to try (which we both love straight Amphetamine Salts (Adderall), as well as other stimulants that include, Cocaine, Methamphetamine, and not sure what the actice ingredient is on the Adipex but it's pretty nice too. This stuff she didn't care for, although I gave her a really small amount (About 25mg) but she didn't do it all in one sitting so I'm guessing she was speeding really good. Don't know if I can compare this to Cocaine or not, it has a similer taste and a similer drain, but the benefit it lasts much longer, 50mg will have you geeked up and feeling like to did a quarter gram of some 70-30 Cocaine (what I usually get around these parts) 

Like I said sorry for the ramble, so hopefully someone will read this and not expect a bad trip or time on their first try. I'm experienced in every drug you can think of and you better believe MDPV is better than Cocaine to me, but not as expensive when you think about it. I would rate the quality I got at the headshop was around 85-90% so you could just taste a little lactose or something in it along those lines, so next time I am going to go all out and purchase some bulk MDPV and some Methylone if I can find it. Well worth the money, but will definatly find some pure MDPV for 29.95 a gram rather than get some 85-15 quality at 1/2gram for 32.55 after tax. Oh, and even a Xanax Bar 2mg hasn't put me to sleep so except for some minor body aches (which I have all the time due to my surgical implant, I think I will hold off a couple more hours before I need to take my 30mg Roxi's (Oxycodone Instant) or my Dilaudid 8mg might help get rid of my tension) I don't understand some of these reports I'm seeing, I've done 5/6th's of the half gram in the last 12 hours and I'm feeling fine although I should have went to bed last night. lol Take care everyone and let's be responsible with this stuff, it truely is something else that will be Scheduled soon  here in the U.S. (I'm stocking up now because all the news press and shit are posting false stories about
the stuff and it's honestly time we have something legal for adults 18-21 +++

Also I have one question that probably won't get answered because my post was long as fuck but I'm speeding so who cares? 

Question - Can I buy the research chemicals such as MDPV and re-sell them whether I get them from a labratory, or even the local headshop or do I need a license to sell them. I swear I never want to get pulled over with a bag of MDPV because it looks exactly like Cocaine and I don't want it to 1) Take forever for the police officer and have to wait for them to test it...2) Bring any attention to this sacred bath aromotherapy, and awesome MDPV chemical because from what I have personally experienced is that it is safer than Cocaine or Methamphetamine when taken in the right doses. (Remember just a little bit, this stuff isn't cut liek your average cocaine on the streets (50% if your lucky) so if you feel the need to do copious amounts in a night, cut it 50/50 or 60/40 <- last being the cut..and I use Lactose because it had never bothered my sinuses and it really easy on the drain. Breastmilk is the shit!

Long ass post man....MDPV is the new amphetamine around and I want it here to stay before it start's getting cut all to shit when it becomes scheduled.


----------



## drdoctor

No offense intended, but you might want to edit that post just a little.

Maybe?

Sleep is good.

Thanks!


----------



## mauka

^  LOL
Subtle advise.  True

skeksis, I love your candor, wish we could all talk like that...


----------



## mauka

^  LOL
Subtle advise.  True

skeksis, I love your candor, wish we could all talk like that...


----------



## fryingsquirrel

drib said:


> My dealer "The fucker" sold me 4g of this stuff instead of mkat and me n my mate sniffed 2 gram each in bout 15 hours. u do not fuckin know wt hell i have just been through! took me 5 days to cum round and i even went into hospital and had to be put on a drip. thought it had fucked my head up big time. stay away frm this shit if u knw wts gd 4 ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So what you are saying that after you did a huge line which is obviously a massive overdose of MDPV you decided to KEEP doing massive overdoses for 15 hours?

You seem likely to remove yourself from the gene pool in the near future. Perhaps for the best.


----------



## socalthizzn

fryingsquirrel said:


> So what you are saying that after you did a huge line which is obviously a massive overdose of MDPV you decided to KEEP doing massive overdoses for 15 hours?
> 
> You seem likely to remove yourself from the gene pool in the near future. Perhaps for the best.



You took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## socalthizzn

FUSIONZ said:


> Yerg, you are correct those substances can do the same
> 
> But,  would you agree that Heroin trumps them all in the fiending/  I will kill for another hit range.  Then again, meth and crack are pretty warming.



Do not agree.


----------



## GwackyG

Here's a news article I found on google news about another US city banning MDPV. With the overblown and exaggerated effects they list it'll no doubt be banned entirely soon. I still enjoy it in moderation and will be sorry to see it go.

Attorney General Pam Bondi has criminalized the sale and possession of a dangerous synthetic drug cocktail being sold as bath salts that apparently gives users super-human strength.

Bondi issued the emergency order making the drug – Methylenedioxypyrovalerone or MDPV – illegal in time for spring break in the Panhandle, where law enforcement officials say they’ve seen a rash of overdoses caused by the drug.

The drug allegedly makes “you think you are seeing monsters and makes you think you can fly,” Bondi told reporters this afternoon.

“There are a lot of balconies out there,” she said.

The drugs, sold under the name Vanilla Sky, Ivory Wave, Ocean Burst and Bolivian Bath, are sold at convenience stores, head shops and other retail outlets in malls, Bondi said, for $30 and up.

The substance is usually snorted and sometimes injected, Bay County Sheriff Frank McKeithen, who brought the drug to Bondi’s attention last week, said.

McKeithen said it 11 law enforcement officials were unable to control a man high on the drug who “tore the radar unit out of the vehicle with his teeth.” In another incident, a young woman tried to behead her mother with a machete because she believed she was a monster, McKeithen said.

Bondi’s emergency order will last 90 days, giving lawmakers time to outlaw the bath salts during the legislative session that begins March 8.

Bondi said she received a letter from McKeithen Friday and issued the order today.

“I frankly had a nightmare last night that someone was going to overdose on this and we hadn’t done anything,” she said.

Senate President Mike Haridopolos, R-Merritt Island, stood beside Bondi at the press conference late this afternoon, said that lawmakers would “act quickly” to permanently ban the substance.

He praised Bondi for her quick action. “This is what leadership is all about.”

In Louisiana, Gov. Bobby Jindal outlawed the bath salts by an emergency order after the state’s poison center received more than 125 calls in the last three months of 2010.


----------



## moe.ron

“There are a lot of balconies out there,” she said.

What ridiculous fucking logic... 

Personally I have nothing against the idea of making mdpv harder to obtain for idiots, since there is clearly just too great of an abuse factor, but I really hope this doesnt bring cathinones in general press... Last thing we need in america is something like the law they have in britain

edit: just noticed it was now illegal in louisiana and florida... Ill bet this one is illegal by the end of the year, which is shame because i also bet it drags methylone, mephedrone, and others that have managed to keep mostly under the radar over here down with it. Fiends always have to ruin it for every one, and over such a shitty drug


----------



## nopipesdfw

Lol at two posts above me.


----------



## Dedbeet

GwackyG said:


> Here's a news article I found on google news about another US city banning MDPV. With the overblown and exaggerated effects they list it'll no doubt be banned entirely soon. I still enjoy it in moderation and will be sorry to see it go.


Unfortunately it's compulsive / addictive, and a few companies on the Net are selling it irresponsibly.  I've no doubt it will be banned soon, too.


----------



## ektamine

Dedbeet said:


> Unfortunately it's compulsive / addictive, and a few companies on the Net are selling it irresponsibly.  I've no doubt it will be banned soon, too.



Personally I think its going to be the companies selling it OFF the net which will be the ones to bring it out of the shadows here in the US. I mean, the whole online RC scene hasn't really made the headlines yet over here, at least this new wave of it with all the stims and such.

But I've already seen the fearmongering "THINK ABOUT THE CHILDREN!!!" news stories forming around all the easily obtainable 'bath salt' products being sold at head shops / gas stations etc.


----------



## skinydog

Hi guy's, after what the Gov't's cleverly done here in the UK over Mephedrone, drove it underground, you can't get much that isn't cut with crap or delt to you on the street by some young scrot who think's 1g = 700mg.


----------



## JustChippin

*Well? Slam..Smoke..Snort..eniema..under tounge?*



saryss024 said:


> I would like to post a trip report on this stuff.
> This started about a month ago.
> Im a seasoned drug user and ill give a brief history.
> When I was 15 years old i was in a sexual relationship with my younger brother's 26 year old nanny. She was a junkie and by the time I was 16 years old I was shooting close to a gram of dope a day. When I was 17 I started IVing Meth, and at 20 I had a 1000mg oxycodone (IV), Ketamine (IM) and 1g Meth (IV) a day. NOT EXAGGERATED. I am 6 feet 1 inch tall and went into rehab at 20 years old weighing 112 pounds.
> 
> Ive been out of rehab for about 6 months and heard about this "bath salt," tried some, it didnt do anything so I let it be.
> 
> A friend of a friend called one day saying that he had some "research chemicals" that he was giving samples of. We ended up getting these and they included Methylone as well as MDPV.
> 
> I enjoyed all of it especially the MDPV so we went and got more. This went on for 3 nights. I ended up staying up late and it felt great. Eventually the guy ran out. About 3 days later I stopped at my local head shop and saw that they had a different bath salt called "Ivory Wave" so i figured I would try it since Ive tried all of the others.
> 
> The Wave on the first day was great. I work in a call center and it was very stimulating (I would compare it to some high grade meth or some other potent stimulant), made me feel very friendly and compelled to help the customers at all costs. I did about 200mg that day and was fine besides the fact that I didnt go to sleep that night ( I stay up late anyways).
> On the way to work the next day I purchased another 200mg pack. Same deal at work, but I was starting to feel paranoid, and my call times started getting pretty long ( my average is about 4 minutes and it had become between 7-8 so it was noticable that something was wrong). I didnt sleep again that night. I was starting to get more paranoid and felt compelled to clean. I cleaned my apartment and took about 3 showers that night.
> Same thing the next day. Bought a 200mg pack and went to work. That night after work I showered 3 times and shaved. At this point I felt compelled to pop my few pimples. I stayed in front of the mirror for about 4 hours. The next day my face was red and swollen, but for some reason I couldnt stop picking at my face.
> Four days no sleep. I go to the head shop and buy 2 200mg packs.Im starting to see tracers and webs, and I am super paranoid. I ended up calling into work and sat in my bed picking my face which at this point looks like I have been mauled by a large animal all day.
> Now it gets interesting. 5 days no sleep and I have to go home to Louisiana for a christmas party with my family.  I buy 5 more packs to make it through the weekend and told the head shop[ manager to ban me for a month so that i do not continue to buy the Ivory Wave.Im hallucinating bad and hearing noises non stop. I was ready to make the drive around 8pm but sat in front of the mirror picking at my face until midnight. When I finally left I was tripping so hard and it was so late that all i could do was pray that nothing bad would happen and try to dismiss the paranoia. WELL I get pulled over by DEA, and found out that I had been on 24 hour drug surveillance about a year ago. WOW. He let me go and I spent the weekend in my parents bathroom doing wave and picking my face, tripping balls.
> 
> I ended up making it through the weekend thanks to a bottle full of percocet but my advice is to not touch this stuff. I felt like i was strung out on crack. I heard the stuff was MDPV based but am not sure. I thought for sure I would at least end up in the hospital that weekend but made it out okay.
> 
> Any questions, feel free to ask.



I broke out the aluminum foil and started to chase the "bolivian dragon". NOW this shits working, big time. I am high as fuck. Pretty much higher than I have ever been when smoking some good meth. And jittery as FUCK. I just keep dumping pile after pile of the powder into newer and newer "aluminum foil bowls" pretty soon I am so high I am missing the foil as I try to put it in..... Then my wife comes home and the garage door opener starts to open the door. I (being a crackhead) am in the garage and it's filled with fucking MDPV smoke. "FUCK" I tell myself, I am really fucking high and she is going to smell this shit. I run upstairs befor she sees me. I am paranoid more than I have ever been on any fucking drug ever ... And I have done them all , except for maybe the likes of DMT....(just too fucking scared to try that shit) Anyway, I go upstairs and am in the bathroom, SMOKING MORE OF THIS SHIT


SO....I walk into the first headshop in socal..WHERES DA WAVE?

the habib waves his hand at me..LOL!

i TELL HIM ITS ALL OVER THE NEWS!!

he points at the salvia..

so i clue him in..ILL CHECK ON THESE SALTS!! hE SAYS.

ANyWAY GOTO 4 MORE headshops.


MAKE MANY ..MANY CALLS..no wave!


I WENT BACK 19 days later to see the greedy habib, cuz its a place that has blown tweek pipes on the right and chore boy copper pads on the left!


he says the cops came in and bought all the order that arrived!

so..he says he wont get anymore..cuz he doesnt want trouble.


next shop...

so...cops spreading the word on the salts...no bueno!

after reading the side splitting legal/ illegal stories here I had to join!

I promise ill be uuhh.. frugal/  oh..and if aluminum foil shinny side down right?

anyone slam ivory wave?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I wouldn't try that Ivory Wave crap even before they cracked down on it.


----------



## jhjhsdi

yeah, you dont want that. i did some ivory wave once and it was not nice.


----------



## JustChippin

*well...tell me what to get then*



oykef said:


> yeah, you dont want that. i did some ivory wave once and it was not nice.



bolivan baths salts/

cant find any ice so...coffie aint cutting it..let me know.


----------



## Dedbeet

oykef said:


> yeah, you dont want that. i did some ivory wave once and it was not nice.


Fwiw, I tried some ('ultra' variety) and it felt like decent peevee to me.  As compared to some 99.9% pure white variety from a reputable vendor, which felt like crap caffeine to me.

So YMMV.. I don't know what's actually in what I mention above, only that I found it a good product.


----------



## ektamine

JustChippin said:


> bolivan baths salts/
> 
> cant find any ice so...coffie aint cutting it..let me know.



Umm, are you advertising a product and trying to source in the same post? lol
Or just advertising a product.

Either way you should probably edit that post.


----------



## JustChippin

ektamine said:


> Umm, are you advertising a product and trying to source in the same post? lol
> Or just advertising a product.
> 
> Either way you should probably edit that post.



sorry...got the ivory wave .5 g and huffed it all...kinda shitty compared to something real...mabie ill try mollies plant feederz next...


----------



## ektamine

JustChippin said:


> sorry...got the ivory wave .5 g and huffed it all...kinda shitty compared to something real...mabie ill try mollies plant feederz next...



Bro just google 'Buy MDPV' heh fuck all those 'bath salts' and 'plant feeders'. Its one of the easiest RC's to find and its much safer to mess around with these chemicals when you at least have an idea of what your getting.

I hope thats not considered discussing sources because google isn't a source. If its too far lemme know and I'll edit it. And 'buy' is a pretty basic term. And its in the name of harm reduction because bath salts and plant feeders are who-knows-what-the-fuck


----------



## Drusick

I did about 700mg of this shit in about 2days and I got another 500 coming in a week and I don't even want it. If I could just do what I read about instead of just going HAM on it I would recommend it but for people like me who cant just stop i wouldn't recommend it plus it got me way too horny and beat my dick till it couldn't move  since i couldn't wake my wife up then went out in search of some thing else found it and had enough sense to turn it down. run to my sister in laws place and confide in my mother in law a lil too much info witch she then turns and tells my wife everything I told her so what do I do the next day when i was getting grilled on the topic do more ivory wave  and say way too much my self now my marriage is in a rocky place and I'm stuck coming down on this shit again its11:00am and Ive got to go to work at 10:00pm


----------



## Dedbeet

ektamine said:


> Bro just google 'Buy MDPV' heh fuck all those 'bath salts' and 'plant feeders'. Its one of the easiest RC's to find and its much safer to mess around with these chemicals when you at least have an idea of what your getting.
> 
> I hope thats not considered discussing sources because google isn't a source. If its too far lemme know and I'll edit it. And 'buy' is a pretty basic term. And its in the name of harm reduction because bath salts and plant feeders are who-knows-what-the-fuck


IMO the 'bath salts' are not a bad thing as a newb introduction to MDPV.  They're cut and thus not as potent (less abuse potential), they really can't be smoked due to added sugars, and they have a warm/fuzzy, friendly feel rather than "Lab grade chemical".

I've gotten "Ivory Wave Ultra" a couple times, and it's fine... obviously flavored/sugared MDPV for kiddies .  Perhaps best to remain a kid with MDPV too, instead of "growing up" and vaping/smoking MDPV for five days/nights straight with no breaks.


----------



## phxbot

*just coming down from high with Eight Ballz*

sold in 5g bag -  should have used half now and half at a different time but did not listen to store clerk.  First half was great, second half (about 1 hour later) not as good.  Can't get erection but really horny.  Should have taken smaller amounts over time.  Snorted only.


----------



## phxbot

*Still feeling effects of mdpv*

It is now almost 24 hours after I snorted my first mdpv.  Did not sleep at all last night.  Muscle coordination is bad,  Hard to walk and write.  I think I overdid it yesteray.  Hope this goes away soon.


----------



## SomeDude123

I insufflated a 200mg pack over the course of twelve hours. It's much more powerful than I had expected and I probably should have been more cautious with it being my first time and all. 

Anyway, I'm pretty experienced with abusing amphetamines (adderall) and I'd say this is a decent substitute. The crash isn't as bad as most of the reviews led me to believe it would be. The initial high comes kind of slow, so don't just keep doing bumps (definitely don't do lines!) until you're fucked up. My only real complaint is that it is a very "greedy" drug, you just keep doing it until it's gone...kinda like cocaine.

I won't use it too often, but I'd recommend it to someone experienced with uppers who is looking to get speeded out. It made me play guitar 10x better and just really focus on things in general. If you've done coke, the comedown is nothing that a few beers won't fix. 

As much as I enjoyed it, it should definitely be banned though. It is very powerful and things/people get really weird if you're up for a few days doing hard drugs. Moderation is key, but some people don't have the control to use moderation...especially with something that makes you want more and more. Be careful and don't expect to sleep!


----------



## bipolar_baller

_Please don't spam our forums. -Thou_


----------



## buffalosoldier

neilios said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I wanted to post a trip report for this fairly new legal product partly as a warning to those thinking of indulging.
> 
> Moderators - I hope this is allowed - in no way am I discussing sources but I think important to warn/inform people about this product as it is a new one and starting to emerge on the market.
> 
> Firstly, I understand that everyone reacts differently to substances and in some respects I could be considered pretty reckless in this instance. However I am sure that there is a lot more room for recklessness with this one and so think it is important for people to be aware of the strength of this product (by some standards we were sensible and with less research we would have done ALOT more to start!).
> In summary the whole experience was not necessarily negative (IMO there is no such thing as a bad experience, just experience) but I could see how it could have got a great deal worse.
> 
> I have not posted this to be lectured on being irresponsible (me and my girlfriend will compartmentalise this experience to help shape our future behaviour, if anything it was needed to be frank).
> 
> Secondly, apologies if this is a little long winded – I fancy myself as a novelist (which clearly I am not), and am also at work trying to put off working.
> 
> Finally please note that doses are very rough in this report (and also I _think_ that, if this product does contain MDPV diluted with filler, then how can you even know how much MDPV you are taking? if in powder could you just be unlucky and get all the MDPV in one go? Answers on a postcard)
> 
> So, some background info etc. Am mid 20’s with a wealth of drug experience; relating to this report am fairly experienced with stimulants (cocaine, amphetamine, crystal meth etc.).
> 
> Purchased 200mg of this product “Ivory Wave” (bought from a headshop and I was hoping it would be 3-FMC/ Flephedrone which I greatly enjoy).
> 
> My girlfriend and I had been out all day at an art exhibition with a friend and once we got home I looked up this substance on the internet. As with all these new legal highs (bath salts...) you can never really know what is in them unless an analysis has been done. However with this one there is little to no information I could find from a Google search at this stage, other than potentially it could contain MDPV. Hmmm – a little worrying for me.
> 
> Following this I was a little bit disappointed, as was hoping it would be Fleph or Meph (which I like). SO I put it in the cupboard (well left it on the desk) with the view that I would not touch it, given I did not know what on earth was in it......
> (OK, so that should be the end of the trip report but clearly not, otherwise the title would be a bit misleading)...........
> 
> So, fast forward, after a couple of drinks and meeting some friends at the pub we go back to theirs and embark on a little coke session. Had a real good night (Me and GF had about 0.75g of good quality coke between us and quite a few beers). Lots of good conversation etc. and had a lovely evening. Fantastico. Marvellistic.
> 
> Me and my girl rocked back home at about 4am or so, a little high and generally in good spirits. By this time we had already decided that we would try a little of this (brown) substance just to see - we are curious cats.
> You know what happens to that cat though; curiosity got the better of it, RIP.
> 
> So, from the 200mg I made a couple of tiny lines (N.B. all doses in this report are eyeballed and so I know I can’t be accurate) – they were VERY small anyhow (about 10mg?). (NOTE ALSO THAT PACKET SAID 200mg - COULD HAVE BEEN MORE OR LESS).
> 
> Did them, waited 15 – 20 minutes – nothing bad happened (and nothing good happened, perhaps a little lift).
> 
> We are being responsible here (or are we?)....
> 
> Right, OK. Let’s make some slightly bigger ones, this time about 30-50mg (again all guesswork but they were small, compared to lines of other substances I take, I reckon 40mg, probably less).
> 
> Hardly any sting from this.
> 
> The effects of this little line were definitely felt. A very Adrenal rush, quite clear headed at this stage. We were very talkative and the body rush was more physical IMO.
> I mean this in the sense there was a real push, fast heart rate, pumping body that I would consider not a Euphoric rush but a physical one if that makes sense. However I would still consider this ‘Euphoric’ (in the sense I felt good). We were thinking pretty fast and conversation flowed.
> 
> Also I am now feeling FUCKING horny. More so than any other drug I have ever taken (even meth!). Me and my girlfriend look up some more information on this drug on the net. I actually posted something on bluelight and dictated what I wanted to type to her which makes us both EVEN hornier...
> 
> Now I don’t want to turn this trip report into a graphic sex novel but we were loving this stuff. My girlfriend started doing some creative writing and to cut a long story short a huge sex session ensued (which continued in various guises for the rest of the report and until we went to bed the following evening).
> 
> So why the warning at the top??!
> 
> We were both feeling REALLY good.
> 
> Great; I chopped up some even bigger lines (this seemed like a good idea because clearly I was pretty high and feeling really good and wanted more of the same, unfortunately when charged like this you feel a little invincible).
> 
> These were the biggest and final lines we did (I would estimate +50mg).
> 
> So, are we still being responsible?
> 
> Note this was about 1-2 hours after the first dose and I had already had some slightly peripheral dysphoria (I thought more would just get me back to that good place).
> I was also feeling a little weird already, as although was enjoying this substance I did find it very pushy and there was a massive physical load (a sicky kinda rush, you know the feeling).
> 
> Snorted this next line (well most of it)....
> 
> To get to the point ended up feeling really fucking scattered. I think I enjoyed it less than my girlfriend (perhaps I had metabolised it faster and hit my comedown first but she is also alot more experienced with stimulants in general). Note that my girlfriend was sick at some point - I have an iron stomach and generally, as a rule, never sick.
> 
> I felt majorly dysphoric. Funny how we loved the small dose but that second dose just killed it and sent us into a bad space.
> 
> We both felt like our hearts were in our mouths (not in a romantic way) and I felt more scattered than I ever have (even from crystal meth or amphetamine which leaves me really scattered!). I was really spun. My heart was racing clearly way too fast and couldn’t focus on anything. I think this was the ‘up’ of this if that makes sense – like being on an amphetamine comedown but that was the actual high itself!
> 
> So for me a dysphoric high, my girlfriend claimed she was in her element at one point but later got this same dysphoria.
> 
> So the high was just a scatter! It is a really pushy adrenal rush from this drug and I have heard people use the phrase ‘jumping out of my skin’ but never really felt like this – this is a very good analogy for how I felt. I was Mr. King of Tension, the tension lord. Felt very tripped out (not in a nice trip way just a messy horrible way).
> 
> I would like to point out that we did not really panic at any point or start thinking we better call an ambulance etc. But I noticed (later that morning/day) a red rash on both our chests and while I was high, at times I actually found it hard to catch my breath.
> 
> I was close to being very worried (I think this wasn’t helped by the fact that I have been reading alot about 4-MMC and blue knee syndrome etc.
> recently!).
> 
> Please note though that these physical side effects were REAL! Never have a physical problem with any other stims even at high dosages.
> 
> The night/morning/day went on and despite feeling SPUN we still had fun and continued the most amazing sex session I have ever had - it was fantastic. Even though we were scattered this was more than possible.
> 
> At points we were thinking of finishing the tiny bit left (so hard to give you guys accurate doses but this packet was labelled 200mg and there was maybe 25-50mg left?). I am very glad we didn’t and dissuaded my girlfriend from doing so (only because I had hit the comedown and felt that more would just make it worse in the long run and just put off the inevitable horrible dysphoria).
> 
> By about 4pm (we had been up all night) we were feeling majorly scattered. I would like to point out that we are both fairly experienced with stimulants (my GF ex IV amphetamine/meth user) but this stuff made us rush really hard and scattered us more than any other stimulant experience. My GF reckon this was a stronger rush (not necessarily better but more physical) and 'ping' than IV meth!
> 
> I had already called my bro at about 11am hoping they could drop off some Nitrazapam to calm me down (I had been feeling nasty and dysphoric since the second dose at circa 8/9am, first dose was at 6ish am, second dose was 8ish/9ish am). Annoyingly they couldn’t drop these round - they left me to die!
> At my worst point of panic I was thinking I really needed them - I was mega jumpy/jerky and sketchy. Mmmm.
> 
> So the sex session continued interdispersed with talk about how scattered and spun we felt!
> We also had a lot of good discussions about our relationship, how we felt and all that jazz. So in many respects the drugs affects (both good and bad) provided a good therapeutic outlet and channel to bring us closer.
> 
> So at about 4pm/5pm we decided to get our shit together, eat a little and go pick up those Nitrazpams.
> I was immensely Spun and paranoid but this was helped by a little food/fuel for my body and some orange juice.
> 
> I rarely get paranoid on drugs/drug comedowns (weed makes me paranoid hence I don’t smoke it anymore) but I really did not want to leave the house and face ‘society’/public or any mass murderers that might be waiting around the corner. I was real para and delicate!
> 
> By this time our bodies felt pretty fucked (although this is probably due to being up all night, little food and lots of sex + Ivory Wave).
> 
> We made it to the Nitrazapam though (and felt better once we got some fresh air and sunshine) and necked 12.5mg. We got home and had a good feed and began to feel alot better, the panic dissipated and I think we were just both thankful to have made it through the experience unscathed.
> 
> To be honest I think we were still rushing a little at 8pm so about 13 hours after first dose and the Nitrazepam took the edge off. Thank fuck for jellies! I just passed out on the bed at some point and had a good nights sleep.
> 
> I woke up today feeling OK but just a little tired, my girlfriend is fine and the rashes on our chests have all but gone and we are going to have a chilled evening tonight.
> 
> In summary this was a very difficult experience. I think we were a little irresponsible to ourselves because we had already done lots of coke and had been up all night. To be honest I think if we had not re dosed we would have been fine.
> 
> The high is very physical and pushy – real adrenal and for me I could see it becoming potentially psychotic with more, and possibly very hard (to the point of being damaging perhaps) on the body. This is not psychosomatic but a real thing. You have been warned.
> 
> I don’t know if I have conveyed how dodgy and sketchy some points of this night were – we didn’t panic but were very concerned about our physical well being and we are just so glad that the adverse affects subsided. We can normally handle our drugs but this was a tough one because it was just so physical, not much you can really do to stop that apart from taking some more drugs (downers) to remedy that.
> 
> It is funny because the rush cranked down perhaps 5-8 hours from dosing and reminded me of Fear and Loathing when he talks about the ‘adrenachrome’ and how it moves down from 240 volts to 120 volts! Classic!
> 
> Please be very careful with this substance.
> 
> The reason we thought it important to put a warning on here because we read on one forum that someone had consumed 0.75g to themselves in one night (that made us feel better about our own predicament and lowered the panicking!). Go easy.
> 
> We did get some good things from this and some bad things also and it has bought us closer together (as traumatic episodes do!).
> 
> To me this would be used merely as a sex drug and I think that dosage is very important which seems hard to do as god knows what or how much active compound is in this.
> 
> I think that it is best to avoid re-dosing if you are ‘high’ (even if you think it is wearing off), as it will most likely last longer than you think, that was the mistake we made and deeply regretted it! Although regrets are pointless.
> 
> I am frustrated and angry at these legal high people because they do not give any real information on what is in these products – this is only based on their own greed and making more money. However the real choice does lie with us, the consumers so can't really blame anyone!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Please be careful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I would not consider us lightweights but this shit is strong.
> 
> I think we are interested in trying MDPV but most likely in pure form and carefully dosed. From reading reports I think perhaps there could be some other active ingredients in this but who knows.
> 
> Thanks for reading and please please please be careful, we were lucky here in my opinion and things could have been a lot worse! Make sure if you know someone who is going to take this that you have told them to go easy!
> 
> Right, back to work
> 
> xNx
> 
> 
> Note that despite all the above just been on the phone to the girlfriend and thinking how that tiny bit could provide the energy for another wonderful sex ssession - now you can definitely call me irresponsible!
> 
> We will see...
> 
> I am addicted to pleasure!



Just one humble advice for  you future novelist "the donkey goes last" (My gril friend and I)
Anyway it is very stimulant to read reviews like these, well written.
Hope you ´re out of this ivory shit 
peace


----------

